# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  je li moguce da ce mukama brzo kraj?

## pujica

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,31,,174699.jl

----------


## ivarica

u vecernjaku nista takvoga

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/sto-s...a-clanak-10251

----------


## Kadauna

hi Ivarice, 

bas sam se pitala gdje si, ozbiljno. Cak sam razmisljala da si se utisala zato sto pripremate sve ovo skupa i da vec znate da ce zakon pasti ili u novu proceduru ali da ne mozete govoriti o tome. 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## aenea

:Teletubbies:  ..ne vjerujem ministru kad progovori, kako bi vjerovala da će ovo zaista biti tako..
Karmen, još jednom odlična  :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

Vrlo sam skepticna i rezervirana prema ovome....

----------


## ivarica

> hi Ivarice, 
> 
> bas sam se pitala gdje si, ozbiljno. Cak sam razmisljala da si se utisala zato sto pripremate sve ovo skupa i da vec znate da ce zakon pasti ili u novu proceduru ali da ne mozete govoriti o tome.



bila u alpama, pod satorom, daleko od mobitela, interneta, rode, prijatelja i zakona bilo kojih 
od sutra sam ponovo tu  :D

----------


## Ginger

ivarice dobro nam došla   :Love:  

a ovo gore... niš ne vjerujem.... :/

----------


## Gabi

:Smile:  ... skakutanje ipak ostavljam do objave u NN...gdje nam je vječni optimist *Pinky*?  :Grin:

----------


## pino

ja tu ne mogu vjerovat da ce to ukinut. bilo bi prelijepo da bude istinito. mozda su ipak skuzili da ce im zakon past na ustavnom sudu pa da se ne blamiraju? svejedno, kad god je tako nesto najavljivano, tipa dopustit ce se zamrzavanje zametaka, onda je ispala jos neka patka, tipa ogranicit broj js. na jos manje od 3...

mislim da ipak trebamo radit s pretpostavkom da se to nece desiti, ili ce Dado izmislit neku svinjariju... 

Palo mi je na pamet da bismo mogli pokupit iz evropskih zakona o MPO samo uvodne clanke i prevest, jer je ovaj hrvatski sramotan - pravo na medicinsku oplodnju... u slovenskom se govori o pravu na slobodno radjanje djece i pravu na lijecenje. 

Cak i da maknu ova glavna ogranicenja, jos uvijek ostaje dovoljno tocaka po kojima je zakon srednjovjekovni, diskriminacijski, omalovazavajuci i ponizavajuci. 

ps. i da ivarice, welcome back!

----------


## pak

vjeovati cu im kad bude sluzbeno do tada to mi je sve prodavanje magle

----------


## mmaslacak

ovo me malo naljutilo u Večernjaku, ona slika, ljudi će opet imati u glavi da se djeca zamrzavaju, trebali su staviti sliku zametka!

----------


## Nene2

I ja čitam jutarnji, pa sam u šoku, pa večernji, pa sam ljuta, još kad pročitam komentare ispod...ustvari sam tužna..

----------


## drndalica

> ovo me malo naljutilo u Večernjaku, ona slika, ljudi će opet imati u glavi da se djeca zamrzavaju, trebali su staviti sliku zametka


Isto sam pomislila, čim sam vidjela sliku. Nažalost, po komentarima ispod točno se vidi da smo u pravu  :Sad:  

A za Jutarnji, prije NN više ništa ne vjerujem iako i NN počinju biti ko WC papir

----------


## fritulica1

> Kako neslužbeno doznajemo, zakon će u rujnu na izmjene u Sabor, a ukinut će se najspornije odredbe: dozvolit će se zamrzavanje zametaka, izvanbračna zajednica se neće morati dokazivati, a donatori sperme i jajnih stanica bit će anonimni.


Ovo zvuci previse bajovito da bi bilo istinito, pogotovo mi je sumnjivo ovo s donacijama na kraju.. 
A koji cirkus unazad mjesec dana, trebalo bi ih tuziti za dusevne boli.

----------


## Kadauna

odoh na spavanje i pravit cu se da je prici oko novog zakona dosao kraj, odnosno da je u laganom padu -  lakse su zaspati  8) 

do sutra,

K.

----------


## Lorien

I'll believe it when I see it...

----------


## Jelena

Hmmmm... Skeptična....

----------


## ina33

Ne znam što bih rekla, dosad je iza svake ovakve slijedilo još nešto gore - tipa zadnjeg "krika mode" da pacijenti sami odaberu koliko js oploditi, to je kao da te doktor pita - hoćete na laparaskopiju ili na histeroskopiju, želite li vađenje zuba, ili ste danas za mandule, u stilu "danas nudimo na meniju"... Poanta je da broj transferiranih embrija ovisi o kvaliteti embrija dobivenih oplodnjom svih jajnih stanica, i ne može prvo koliko bi transferirali, pa onda oplođuj. Ma, bedasto mi je to i pisati... Kao da te kirurg pita dal' da režemo ovdje ili ondje? Njegovo je da sugerira prema svom stručnom mišljenju, pa da se razgovara s pacijentom, ne vice versa.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> I'll believe it when I see it...


*X*

----------


## AdioMare

> A koji cirkus unazad mjesec dana, trebalo bi ih tuziti za dusevne boli.


Baš   :Sick:

----------


## mmaslacak

Ma meni se stalno vrti od PINK ona njena nova pjesma:

I dance around this empty house
Tear us down, throw you out
Screaming down the halls
Spinning all around and now we fall

Pictures framing up the past
Your taunting smirk behind the glass
This museum full of ash
Once a tickle, now a rash

*This used to be a Funhouse
But now it's full of evil clowns
It's time to start the countdown
I'm gonna burn it down, down, down
I'm gonna burn it down*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZCI4NYk7Ho

----------


## Denny

Samo u Jutarnjem - novo djelo hrvatske književnosti - "Kako je Milinović uništio Hrvate".  :/ 
Ma nakon svega, ovo mi izgleda kao bajka braće Grimm... A što će mi zamrznuti od one tri stanice?  :?

----------


## ZO

:/

----------


## BHany

:/   :Sick:   :Cekam:   :Raspa:   :Rolling Eyes:  
ovo je otprilike ono što mislim o tome članku

----------


## nina09

Sipaju nam mrvice,ali pokupit ćemo ih sve i napravit pogaču.
Ako je ovo točno :/ ,onda je na redu da ukinu oplodnju samo 3 JS, jer sa 3 JS, ovo nema smisla.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ksena28

ja sve više i više imam osjećaj da nas je sve ova jadna vlada iskoristila kako bi skrenula pozornost s krize. čisti spin...

i sad će nam kao, ako se ovo obistini, što još ne vjerujem, izaći u susret i promijeniti zakon. ustvari im još uvijek paše da se narod zadovoljava kostima tipa je smrzavanje embrija ubojstvo, jer se njihovi glasači pale na te niske strasti... 

kao oni su veliki katolici, ne žele ugasiti život, ali vidite kako nas jadne pritišću. a krizu, rekordan broj nezaposlenih od 2003., raspad gospodarstva, javni dug i pelješki most nitko ne spominje - jer SCREAM BLOODY MURDER   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## gupi51

Ma ja više ne znam tko je tu lud. U istom danu 2 potpuno različita članka, a oba u jutarnjem. U prvom dragi nam Ministar kaže no chance luzeri, a sada preokret.

Muka mi je , povraća mi se od svega više.
Dođe mi da se odselim u drugu državu i zaboravim da sam u ovoj ikad bila.

----------


## aenea

> Ma ja više ne znam tko je tu lud. U istom danu 2 potpuno različita članka, a oba u jutarnjem. U prvom dragi nam Ministar kaže no chance luzeri, a sada preokret.


Mene to zaista ni najmanje ne iznenađuje. Pa u stanju je u jednoj rečenici izreći tvrdnju, a odmah u drugoj ju poreći i još uz to tvrditi da nije pobio prethodnu :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## luna1

cure ovo je igra živaca, svaki dan neko mjenja mišljenja, ništa ne vjerujem dok nije službeno, a ko će nama nadoknaditi duševnu bolu za njihovu igricu, srami ih bilo zbog svega kaj nam se događa ljudi koji nemaju veze s ovim zakonom su zbunjeni. Moja kuma je tek sada otkrila da imaju problema s neplodnosti i njezni muž neće da ide doktoru jer je sve krivo protumačio iz novina njega je sram toga i ne želi da nitko zna, njegovi starci su veliki vjernici pa i kada dođu s mise doma pričaju u tome koda ja to nešto loše, koda smo mi svi građani drugoj reda, uglavnom sve nas zbunjuju i jadne nove ljude koji bi se tek trebali boriti s neplodnosti........... igra živaca :?

----------


## tikica_69

> cure ovo je igra živaca........... igra živaca


Potpisujem u potpunosti!

----------


## bublica3

˝MILINOVIĆ DOŠAO PAMETI
Skandalozni Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji odlazi u prošlost!¨


Šok za šokom, ovaj put pozitivan, ali ne znam što me čeka iza kantuna??? 
 :?  :? 
Ne virujem  :shock:

----------


## lilium

Jednom to ludilo mora stati! Lijepo je vidjeti da ima nade da se to uskoro desi i da ima ljudi koji aktivno doprinose da se to desi. A sve ostalo je igra zivaca i to na duze staze...
Sto se tice vlasti & promjene zakona... vjerovat cu tek kad vidim  da je ovaj zakon srusen i usvojen novi, promijenjeni...  "Ne vjeruj danajcima ni kad darove nose...."

----------


## taca70

Mislim da je najbolje nista ne misliti dok se ne donese neko konacno rjesenje.Previse je toga i za konjske zivce tako da se uopce ne zelim zamarati koliko su ove informacije iz jutarnjeg tocne.

----------


## frka

ma ni ja im nis ne vjerujem! ak se ovak nastavi, stvarno ce mi trebat onaj psihic, ali ne zbog postupaka, nego zbog njihovih izostanaka i svih ovih igrarija  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## gričanka

U svakom slučaju, ova zavrzlama oko zakona još nema kraja!
Igra živaca!

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-proslost.html

----------


## hanumica fata

uh cure, meni nista nije jasno (po meni je najveci problem onaj od tri stanice, a tu ne vidim znacajna poboljsanja), ali jako vam drzim palceve i navijam za vas!!
 :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

zvuči predobro da bi bilo istinito, ja ipak vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milivoj73

naravno da je Dado demantirao  :Evil or Very Mad:  
htv teletext str. 115
bljak

----------


## aenea

Vidjela demant na txt-u. Iako nikako da shvatim što po njemu znači demant. Tako da ako je baš on upotrijebio riječ, skroz je moguće da će se zakon skroz promijeniti i da su napisi u Jutarnjem točni.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jelenkić

trla baba lan da joj prođe dan! stara narodna...

----------


## frka

nema vise nista na txt-u. mozda je dobar znak sto su to brzo maknuli :?

----------


## Kadauna

> nema vise nista na txt-u. mozda je dobar znak sto su to brzo maknuli :?


ima, na broju 119

ja bas isla traziti da vidim sto on to govori.... Ali jeste li primjetili da je njegov demanti vrlo slab, vrlo diplomatski?

----------


## lilium

http://teletekst.hrt.hr/?str=119-01
evo oddaktilografirano na brzinu:

U povodu medijskih nagadjanja o izmjenama Zakona o MPO, ministar zdravstva Darko Milin ovic priopcio je da nema bilo kakvih novosti vezanih uz zakon. Bude li ih, o njima ce pravodobno izvijestiti javnost, dodao je.

Jutarnji list je objavio nesluzbenu informaciju da ce Zakon u rujnu na izmjene u Hrvatski sabor te da se ukinuti najspornije odredbe. To su zabrana zamrzavanja zametaka, dokazivanje izvanbrance zajednice te otkrivanje identiteta donatora sperme i JS.

----------


## gričanka

Upravo sam odgledala na vijestima RTLa prilog u kojem dr. Čolak ( VV ) govori o 11 000 smrznutih zametaka pohranjenih na VVu, a po koje pacijenti nisu došli, a kako je pri tome informirao javnost da tako zamrznuti zametci imaju neograničen rok trajanja izgovorio je: "Mi ih ne *ubijamo*"  :shock:  Očekivala sam da doktor takvog kalibra rabi izraz "uništavanje". Čini mi se da je i on ministarski orijentiran (čitaj: vatikanski).
Sigurno će ova informacija poslužiti ministru za tvrdnju kako je zabrana zamrzavanja zametaka nužna, jer eto, ima 11000 zametaka po koje nitko ne dolazi - kao što je manipulirao s rečenicom o 100 nestalih zametaka.

----------


## pujica

ma gle, obzirom da vecina ljudi jos uvijek nema pojma pa misle svasta, mozda bolje da je Colak i rekao kako ih ne ubijaju, jer je upravo to ono sto im servira crkva - da se embriji ubijaju

----------


## pino

iako se 11,000 cini ogromna brojka, moze se preokrenuti bas na drugu stranu i reci da to dokazuje kako je ta metoda rasprostranjena i koliko pomaze parovima. Naime, i u samom originalnom clanku su dali procjenu od nekih 2,000 parova kojima pripadaju; onda kad to razvucemo u recimo 5 godina, to je 400 parova godisnje, sto otprilike odgovara podatku da 20% postupaka ima smrznute predembrije, sto opet tocno odgovara podatku da je broj postupaka iz smrznutih ciklusa oko 20% svih postupaka. Ako se racuna na taj nacin, onda je izgledno da ce zapravo svi od tih 11,000 zametaka biti vraceni kad tad.

----------


## drndalica

a i sve to govori koliko je zapravo puno više zametaka potrebno da bi se osigurala kakva/takva šansa za uspjeh i koliko je ograničenje na 3 js u stvari ubijanje svake realne šanse

----------


## BHany

i ja sam čula Čolaka i jako su mi zazvonile riječi "ubijati embrije" i mislim da je to ipak u središnjoj informativnoj emisiji u kojoj je također spomenuo i 11000 embrija po koje se, kako je također, rekao "jako velik broj parova ne vraća" i oni ne znaju što će s njima te će ih čuvati do daljnjega...jako, jako kontraproduktivno, a mi nemamo medijsku snagu ni vrijeme okrenuti to na našu stranu, onako kako predlaže pino

na stranu to, da poznavajući Čolaka, mislim da je on to tako posložio i koristio rječnik zbog svog slabog izražavanja, jer je prilično nenelokventan tip...no svjedno, možda i nisam u pravu, ali koji god razlog bio...to nam nije trebalo

----------


## gričanka

> i ...jako, jako kontraproduktivno,


Potpisujem. Prilog je upravo tako "disao". 



> na stranu to, da poznavajući Čolaka, mislim da je on to tako posložio i koristio rječnik zbog svog slabog izražavanja, jer je prilično nenelokventan tip...no svjedno, možda i nisam u pravu, ali koji god razlog bio...to nam nije trebalo


Nadam se da si u pravu i da se radi o manjku elokvencije. U svakom slučaju, štetno je, čak i ako je tih par rečenica izvađeno iz konteksta!

----------


## ina33

Koma to s izjavom "mi ih ne ubijamo"  :/.

----------


## Jelena

Koliko sam čula na VV sve zamrzavaju, neovisno o kvaliteti. Možda zato i imaju toliko. Pitanje je koliko slamčica imaju (što ih je više u slamčici, lošije su kvalitete). Meni su u Mb zamrznuli samo blastociste. Ako je istina 11000, to je zbilja puno. Pretpostavljam da samo ljudi s višeplodnim trudnoćama, odnosno blizancima, ne idu uvijek po svoje smrzliće ili oni koji iz zdravstvenih komplikacija nisu stigli.

Nisam gledala prilog...

----------


## aenea

Igra malog tigra. Milinović se tek sad informirao o broju smrznutih zametaka? Možda je mogao doći do tog podatka onda kad je čuo i da ih je ravno 100 nestalo. A možda je bilo pametno ili bar normalan slijed stvari da se o svemu informira prije nego je napisao zakon.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Što se broja smrznutih zametaka tiče..potpisujem pino.

----------


## Jelena

> iako se 11,000 cini ogromna brojka, moze se preokrenuti bas na drugu stranu i reci da to dokazuje kako je ta metoda rasprostranjena i koliko pomaze parovima. Naime, i u samom originalnom clanku su dali procjenu od nekih 2,000 parova kojima pripadaju; onda kad to razvucemo u recimo 5 godina, to je 400 parova godisnje, sto otprilike odgovara podatku da 20% postupaka ima smrznute predembrije, sto opet tocno odgovara podatku da je broj postupaka iz smrznutih ciklusa oko 20% svih postupaka. Ako se racuna na taj nacin, onda je izgledno da ce zapravo svi od tih 11,000 zametaka biti vraceni kad tad.


pino, malo sam se izgubila... Do 400 parova te slijedim, ali ne kužim vezu između 400 paroca godišnje i 20% postupaka. U biti nisam skužila ni 


> 20% postupaka ima smrznute predembrije


, je l to znači da 20% parova smrzava embrije ili ih 20% kreće od smrznutih predembrija? Budući da u nastavku pišeš da se u 20% svih postupaka radi o FET-u, pretpostavljam da misliš na ono prvo. Ili mi je malo rano pa ne kužim, ili referiraš na nešto što sam ja zaboravila/nisam vidjela.     :Embarassed:

----------


## pino

Jelena, mislila sam na cinjenicu da ima otprilike 2,000 IVFova godisnje u HR, pa je 400 FETova otprilike 20% broja svih IVFova. Dolje su tocni podaci. 

S druge strane clanak je procijenio 2,000 parova kojima ti predembriji pripadaju, sto razvuceno na 5 godina je 400 parova godisnje; a 400 parova od 2,000 parova godisnje u postupku je opet, recimo okruglo 20% (nije bas, 17% je.)

Ma to sam pisala na brzinu i naravno da ima svakakvih primjedbi na ovu racunicu; npr. FET nije isto kao i *par* koji ima FET (tj. jedan par moze imati recimo vise FETova godisnje)

Ajde da zalijepim ovdje direktan link na statistike za 2005. da ne lupetam bez veze kao gore: 
http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi...full/24/6/1267

1188 transfera iz IVFa, 25% trudnoce po transferu iz IVFa(table VI)
795 transfera iz ICSIa 27.5% trudnoce po transferu iz ICSIa(table VII)
569 transfera iz FETa, 20% trudnoce po transferu iz FETa (table VIII)
(ovo su brojke za cijelu Hrvatsku kombinirano iz svih klinika)

Znaci 1,983 tj. oko 2,000 svjezih transfera, i oko 550 smrznutih transfera. (500/2,500 = 20% ukupnog broja postupaka je iz smrznutih ciklusa). 

Ma ne mogu vjerovat da je Colak rekao da se vecina ne vraca po svoje embrije, pa iskustva govore bas suprotno, i mogu se kladit da ta brojka od 11,000 ima najvise predembrija koji su stari godinu ili do dvije godine, dakle po koje se ljudi jos namjeravaju vratiti a nisu jos mogli iz raznoraznih razloga. Osim toga, kakva je kvaliteta tih predembrija? Po svim pricama s VV-a, npr. na topicu bas o VV-u, bila je diskusija kako znaju vratiti i po 5 predembrija najedanput jer se ne zele igrati Boga i izabirati ih, a znaju da su realne sanse picusne i da tu nema pet beba ni pod razno. Ako to rade u svjezim ciklusima, sta tek onda rade za smrznute, kad u smrznutim ciklusima naravno ostaju oni losiji predembriji (kao sto se vidi i iz manjeg postotka uspjeha za FET od svjezeg ciklusa)... Trebalo bi i njih pitati koji je tocno razlog zasto ima toliko smrznutih - da li je to bas zbog toga sto ih ne zele bacati, kao sto je Colak i rekao?

----------


## Nene2

Meni brojka od 11 000 ne zvuči uopće strašno, ja ih osobno imam 5 u dvije cjevčice. Znači ako se radi o prosjeku od 2000 parova, to je za mene mali  broj u odnosu na broj parova koji svake godine prođu postupak.

 Ja se spremam po njih od kad sam rodila, prvo je bilo duugo dojenje, jer nas većina koji prođemo MPO, proučava puno više sve što se tiče dobrobiti našeg djeteta, pa su nam poznati pojmovi dojenja na zahtjev, isključivog i produženog dojenja. Drugo, nitko ne može predvidjeti neke životne priče, koje vas onemoguće da krenete odmah po drugo dijete. Mislim, smiješno mi je jednako kao što bi mi bilo smiješno osuditi moju majku što me rodila 13 god nakon sestre. 

Trenutno ne postoji rok u kojem bi se trebali transferirati. Ako se zaista radi o samo 11 000 embrija, za mene koja idem po njih nakon 4 god ,taj je podatak malen, više govori o tome da centri osim dva najveća, do nedavno nisu uopće imali krioprezervatore, jer bi taj broj bio daleko veći. Nažalost nije.

----------


## laky

> Upravo sam odgledala na vijestima RTLa prilog u kojem dr. Čolak ( VV ) govori o 11 000 smrznutih zametaka pohranjenih na VVu, a po koje pacijenti nisu došli, a kako je pri tome informirao javnost da tako zamrznuti zametci imaju neograničen rok trajanja izgovorio je: "Mi ih ne *ubijamo*"  :shock:  Očekivala sam da doktor takvog kalibra rabi izraz "uništavanje". Čini mi se da je i on ministarski orijentiran (čitaj: vatikanski).
> Sigurno će ova informacija poslužiti ministru za tvrdnju kako je zabrana zamrzavanja zametaka nužna, jer eto, ima 11000 zametaka po koje nitko ne dolazi - kao što je manipulirao s rečenicom o 100 nestalih zametaka.


sigurna sam da nije orjentiran ministarski a ovo "ubijamo" mi je iskreno bas rečeno kako treba jer moji smrzlići su na VV i kad bi ih unistili ja bi to smatrala bas ubojstvom...

a ako je točna ta informacija da ima 11000 zametaka koji dugo stoje onda je meni to   :shock: ..

----------


## Nataly

da li ste vidjele- ovo na stranicama ministarstva objavljeno  :? 

02.09.2009. 

Poštovane/i, 

Ministar zdravstva i socijalne skrbi RH mr. Darko Milinović, dr.med. održat će sastanak s ravnateljima bolnica i voditeljima zavoda za humanu reprodukciju. 

Nakon sastanka, danas, 02. rujna 2009. u 12,30 sati u Velikoj dvorani Ministarstva održat će se tiskovna konferencija, na koju Vas pozivam. 

S poštovanjem, 

Zora Lažeta 

MZSS

----------


## ksena28

> da li ste vidjele- ovo na stranicama ministarstva objavljeno  :? 
> 
> 02.09.2009. 
> 
> Poštovane/i, 
> 
> Ministar zdravstva i socijalne skrbi RH mr. Darko Milinović, dr.med. održat će sastanak s ravnateljima bolnica i voditeljima zavoda za humanu reprodukciju. 
> 
> Nakon sastanka, danas, 02. rujna 2009. u 12,30 sati u Velikoj dvorani Ministarstva održat će se tiskovna konferencija, na koju Vas pozivam. 
> ...



ovo je jako važno!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## drndalica

... stižu pravilnici... priprema-pozor-sad..... nemam baš dobar feeling  :Mad:

----------


## ksena28

tko zna što je ministar jučer zakuhao dok je sam bio u zagrebu  :?

----------


## Nataly

nemam ni ja dobar osjećaj za ovo...PR radi punom parom...već je na Otvorenom radiju u vijestima bila najava...

----------


## Gabi

> ... stižu pravilnici... priprema-pozor-sad..... nemam baš dobar feeling


... ni ja, nažalost.

----------


## Gabi

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milin...i-clanak-10487

----------


## aenea

Nevjerojatno da do recesije nije bilo novca ni za kupovanje opreme ni edukacije stručnjaka, ali kad Darkec kaže da ima, onda ima? Samo da mu zakon ostane ovakav kakav je..  :Rolling Eyes:  samo što sva oprema ovog svijeta ne može pobiti to da je zakon KATASTROFA.

----------


## ina33

> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milinovic-nedostaje-strucnjaka-opreme-zakon-umjetnoj-oplodnji-clanak-10487



Jadno. Ne nedostaje Hrvatskoj uopće stručnjaka educiranih po modernim parametrima, naši doktori rade isto što oni vani, ali ne može se penkalom mozak operirat. Nedostaje samo tehničkih stvari - prostora, anesteziologa, opreme i medija - glavni je broj premali broj postupaka odobren od strane HZZO-a.

----------


## Gabi

> Znamo smrzavati, izvesti vitrifikaciju te svu metodologiju, ali trebamo još više centara da dođemo na razinu prihvatljive uspješnosti, smatra Šimunić poručujući da hrvatski pacijenti ne moraju trčati u inozemstvo. Ograničavanje Zakona na tri jajne stanice stvara hendikep, ali kada zamrzavanje zametaka nije moguće, to je najbolje moguće rješenje, dodao je.


...  :Mad:  oplodnja samo 3 js stvara hendikep, ali, ljudi dragi, ne treba zbog toga trčati u inozemstvo...koji d***lizac   :Evil or Very Mad:  
... pošto zamrzavanje zametaka nije moguće, oplodnja 3 js je najbolje moguće rješenje...moš mislit
...uvijek sam poslije ovih njegovih konferencija ljuta ko ris.

----------


## Kadauna

je li to prof. Simuic bio na presici? A kako to? Otkud njega posebno zato sto je dr. Kuna taj MPO strucnjak koji je clan nacionalnog povjerenstva  a ne prof Simunic!? Cudno, sve je to meni pomalo cudno, posebno zato 


_Posljednjih desetak godina oprema je zapostavljana, ocijenio je na konferenciji Velimir Šimunić, predsjednik Hrvtskog društva za humanu reprodukciju, najavljujući kako će edukacija liječnika za umjetnu oplodnju po novom zakonu krenuti već za sedam dana. _ 

To ce prof Simunic drzati edukaciju ??? on kaze da: 


*Znamo smrzavati, izvesti vitrifikaciju te svu metodologiju,* ali trebamo još više centara da dodemo na razinu prihvatljive uspješnosti, smatra Šimunić poručujući da hrvatski pacijenti ne moraju trčati u inozemstvo.

A dr. Milinovic: 
*Uvidjeli smo da Hrvatska nije pratila trendove u humanoj reprodukciji koji su se događali proteklih godina, I tehnološki hrvatski sustav nije kvalitetno spreman pa ce se radi primjene zakona pokrenuti uz dodatne edukacije i nabavka opreme* 

A kad su to uvidjeli? Sad, prosli tjedan? Kad su skuzili da nismo na razini recimo Kanade ili Belgije?

*Ići ćemo na smanjenje svih administrativnih prepreka zbog kojih  bi par koji želi umjetnom oplodnjom doći do prinove, mogao na proces čekati dulje od potrebnog, potvrdio je Milinović, ističući da je zbog toga u stalnom kontaktu s premijerkom Kosor te konzultacijama s koalicijskim partnerima. * 

Ja recimo uopce ne zelim ici na umjetnu oplodnju, mi zbog nase dijagnoze MORAMO ici na umjetnu oplodnju...... ovo kao da je nasa zelja!? 
I s kim je u kontaktu zbog preinaka u vezi administrativnih prepreka? S premijerkom i koalicijskim partnerima!?

----------


## aenea

> Gabi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milinovic-nedostaje-strucnjaka-opreme-zakon-umjetnoj-oplodnji-clanak-10487
> 
> 
> 
> Jadno. Ne nedostaje Hrvatskoj uopće stručnjaka educiranih po modernim parametrima, naši doktori rade isto što oni vani, ali ne može se penkalom mozak operirat. Nedostaje samo tehničkih stvari - prostora, anesteziologa, opreme i medija - *glavni je broj premali broj postupaka odobren od strane HZZO-a*.


Debeli potpis. A ako stvarno i krenu nabavljati opremu i educirati liječnike (u što nisam baš uvjerena), srezat će klinikama broj godišnjih postupaka na tako mizeran da neće bit potrebe ni za opremom ni liječnicima.

----------


## ksena28

KADAUNA in medias res!   :Grin:

----------


## Nataly

meni ovo djeluje kao da je "ministar" organizirao konferenciju za novinare da bi napokon priznao da ipak sa Jadrankom raspravlja o promjenama zakona    :Grin:

----------


## ina33

Svakako glavni sukus treba bit obrazovanje u eksperminentalnih tehnikama tipa zamrzavanje jajnih stanica, koje ne rade u "normalnim" klinikama tipa Mariboru, Prag itd. To je glavna poanta namjenskog i šparnog trošenja proračunskih sredstava, jednako kao i to da psiholozi i pravnici izdavaju te potvrde (ovo je ironija) - to se u Mariboru riješi jednostavnom suglasnošću. Cilj ovog svega je smanjivanje daljnjih izdataka za IVF, pod krinkom bolje usluge- u stilu, nemate za kruh, platit će vam vaša država, ma ne kruh, nego kolače. To je kao da se inženjeri šalju na "naprednu" edukaciju iz teleportacije - totalno nepotrebno, isključivo se može "prodati" nekome tko uopće nije uopznat ni sa čim oko MPO-a.

----------


## aenea

> *Znamo smrzavati, izvesti vitrifikaciju te svu metodologiju,* ali trebamo još više centara da dodemo na razinu prihvatljive uspješnosti, smatra Šimunić poručujući da hrvatski pacijenti ne moraju trčati u inozemstvo.


Što je to razina prihvatljive uspješnosti? Obožavam ove subjektivne pojmove.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## gričanka

Da, i ovo me posebno ljuti:



> Ograničavanje Zakona na tri jajne stanice stvara hendikep, ali kada zamrzavanje zametaka nije moguće, to je najbolje moguće rješenje, dodao je


Kako to zamrzavanje zametaka sad odjednom nije moguće, a provodi se svih ovih godina? Tehnički? neeeee,  nego je zabranjeno zakonom!
Joj, za poludit!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ina33

> Kadauna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Znamo smrzavati, izvesti vitrifikaciju te svu metodologiju,* ali trebamo još više centara da dodemo na razinu prihvatljive uspješnosti, smatra Šimunić poručujući da hrvatski pacijenti ne moraju trčati u inozemstvo.
> 
> 
> Što je to razina prihvatljive uspješnosti? Obožavam ove subjektivne pojmove.


Da, da, ma bit ćemo mi najbolji na svijetu kad se naši obrazuju i uspiju pogodit stoput veći postotak uspješnih trudnoća iz omdrznutih jajnih stanica od ona 2%, nama će dolazit svi svjetski celebrtyji, to će postat bolja i isplativija grana za državu od low-level radničkog turizma, ma i sam autor eksperimentalne studije o odrmzavanju jajnih stanica iz Toronta će se doć divit tom svjetskom čudu know-howa.

----------


## ina33

Sad će se to naši iskusni i dobrij liečnici, koji održavaju uspješnost zubima i nogama i u ovakvim, dosad jadnim i od HZZO-a zanemarenim uvjetima, brzinski obrazovat pa da vide kako je to moguće, što ćemo se sunit u visine svjetskog tehnološkog know-howa, milina jedna.

----------


## ivarica

ina, imamo ministra vizionara, daj malo vise vjere   :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

on je dobio potporu struke   :Rolling Eyes:  
kao da se itko od struke usudi reći suprotno   :Nope:  tko bi im onda dao licence?

ma rekoh već, ovaj tip može samo iz lošeg u gore
količina gluposti i neistina koju on može istrekeljat je zavidna. bljak!

----------


## Maxime

Je'l Simunic na presici djelio promotivne letke o MPO postupcima u njegovoj privatnoj klinici?   :Razz:  

Tko je to tocno bio na presici od strane struke? Embriolozi, biolozi, Lucinger, Bauman, da ne nabrajam?!

Cemu je ta presica sluzila osim iskazivanje moci vrlog nam ministra zdravstva ...

----------


## ina33

> ina, imamo ministra vizionara, daj malo vise vjere


Je, trebalo bi to vizionarstvo prenijet i na graditelje i srušit ideju građenja Pelješkog mosta, umjesto toga inženjere poslat na edukaciju iz teleportacije - to će, vjerojatno, za par godina ionako bit eksperimentalna opcija, za kojih 20-tak sasvim realna. Vjerujem da bi struka ovih koji pružaju usluge u slopu EZOtv-a Nove TV bila oduševljena time.

----------


## ina33

> on je dobio potporu struke   
> kao da se itko od struke usudi reći suprotno   tko bi im onda dao licence?


Jedino je moguća potpora pravničke struke i psihologa koji ovim Zakonom dobivaju dodatni izvor prihoda.

----------


## aenea

> Ginger prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> on je dobio potporu struke   
> kao da se itko od struke usudi reći suprotno   tko bi im onda dao licence?
> 
> 
> Jedino je moguća potpora pravničke struke i psihologa koji ovim Zakonom dobivaju dodatni izvor prihoda.


Cijelo vrijeme priča o tome da je konzultirana struka pri donošenju zakona. Mislim da se radi o nekom društvu, tajnijem od masonskih i iluminatskih i svatko tko dozna njihova imena mora nestati sa lica zemlje pa ih zato tako skriva..  :Rolling Eyes:  
I odličnu mi je što je to na stranicama MZSS posebno naglašeno:
"Istaknuta je potpora struke Zakonu o medicinskoj oplodnji i zakonskog reguliranja ovog područja."
Po meni je ovo bio čisti PR. Sa gomilama i gomilama nalupetane prazne slame.

----------


## lilium

Na brzinu prvi dojam o presici "opasnih" namjera mi je:
- plasira kao glavni problem da nismo "uspjesno pratili napredak tehnologije" i tako odvlaci paznju od ogranicenja na oplodnju samo 3 js i ogranicenja na zamrzavanje JS  (a ova ogranicenja ce nas baciti u isti kos sa samo par u svijetu izrazito katolickih zemalja, a kako ce tek uticati na % uspjesnosti moze se vidjeti na primjeru Italije) - Simunic nesto slabasno vijuga o 3JS i zamrzavanju (stjece se dojam da vaze sto smije a sto ne reci da ne pogodi minstarske "velicine")
- sigurno da postojeci sustav nije tehnoloski high-tech, no kao sto i same kazete ima tu velikih problema i s osnovnim repromaterijalima (necu o primjerima), a ovo sto je rekao je po meni uvredljivo za ljude koji su iz postojeceg sustava izvlacili sto su max mogli i vjerujem da su ljudi kvalitetni i da dobro znaju svoj "zanat" - to bi trebalo biti dokazivo i iz % uspjesnosti nasih klinika
- pa zar se Milinovic jos sada pokusava i izvuci i prikazati kao "Superman" koji ce eto MPO spasiti od  daljnjeg nazadovanja i "rupa" u znanju nasih doktora i biologa i tako nas dovesti na sam "technological edge" humane reprodukcije???
 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Aurora*

Treba pogledati video s danasnje konferencije:

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=47222&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=6e6f6ed07c

Koji je to uzas i sramota! Pola sata za mlacenja prazne slame Milinovica te Simuniceve samohvale i povladjivanja mu. A za SVEGA DVA pitanja novinara i nesuvisli odgovor vremena manje od 5 minuta! Muka mi je.

----------


## ina33

> Na brzinu prvi dojam o presici "opasnih" namjera mi je:
> - plasira kao glavni problem da nismo "uspjesno pratili napredak tehnologije" i tako odvlaci paznju od ogranicenja na oplodnju samo 3 js i ogranicenja na zamrzavanje JS  (a ova ogranicenja ce nas baciti u isti kos sa samo par u svijetu izrazito katolickih zemalja, a kako ce tek uticati na % uspjesnosti moze se vidjeti na primjeru Italije) - Simunic nesto slabasno vijuga o 3JS i zamrzavanju (stjece se dojam da vaze sto smije a sto ne reci da ne pogodi minstarske "velicine")
> - sigurno da postojeci sustav nije tehnoloski high-tech, no kao sto i same kazete ima tu velikih problema i s osnovnim repromaterijalima (necu o primjerima), a ovo sto je rekao je po meni uvredljivo za ljude koji su iz postojeceg sustava izvlacili sto su max mogli i vjerujem da su ljudi kvalitetni i da dobro znaju svoj "zanat" - to bi trebalo biti dokazivo i iz % uspjesnosti nasih klinika
> - pa zar se Milinovic jos sada pokusava i izvuci i prikazati kao "Superman" koji ce eto MPO spasiti od  daljnjeg nazadovanja i "rupa" u znanju nasih doktora i biologa i tako nas dovesti na sam "technological edge" humane reprodukcije???


Od A do Z!

----------


## Ivica100

> Na brzinu prvi dojam o presici "opasnih" namjera mi je:
> - plasira kao glavni problem da nismo "uspjesno pratili napredak tehnologije" i tako odvlaci paznju od ogranicenja na oplodnju samo 3 js i ogranicenja na zamrzavanje JS  (a ova ogranicenja ce nas baciti u isti kos sa samo par u svijetu izrazito katolickih zemalja, a kako ce tek uticati na % uspjesnosti moze se vidjeti na primjeru Italije) - Simunic nesto slabasno vijuga o 3JS i zamrzavanju (stjece se dojam da vaze sto smije a sto ne reci da ne pogodi minstarske "velicine")
> - sigurno da postojeci sustav nije tehnoloski high-tech, no kao sto i same kazete ima tu velikih problema i s osnovnim repromaterijalima (necu o primjerima), a ovo sto je rekao je po meni uvredljivo za ljude koji su iz postojeceg sustava izvlacili sto su max mogli i vjerujem da su ljudi kvalitetni i da dobro znaju svoj "zanat" - to bi trebalo biti dokazivo i iz % uspjesnosti nasih klinika
> - pa zar se Milinovic jos sada pokusava i izvuci i prikazati kao "Superman" koji ce eto MPO spasiti od  daljnjeg nazadovanja i "rupa" u znanju nasih doktora i biologa i tako nas dovesti na sam "technological edge" humane reprodukcije???


Pa zašto netko ne objasni čovjeku da prevelika količina laksativa šteti zdravlju ???  :Laughing:   :Saint:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Baš me zanima što će to pisati u pravilnicima koji idu u nn u petak :?  :?

----------


## aenea

> A dr. Milinovic: 
> *Uvidjeli smo da Hrvatska nije pratila trendove u humanoj reprodukciji koji su se događali proteklih godina, I tehnološki hrvatski sustav nije kvalitetno spreman pa ce se radi primjene zakona pokrenuti uz dodatne edukacije i nabavka opreme*


Svakako. A nama je ispran mozak pa smo zaboravili da, kako je i ministar glavom i bradom rekao da je ono što je zakonom dozvoljeno ustvari *eksperimentalna metoda*, a za koju smo mi mudri Hrvati očito spremni izdvojiti ogromne količine novca. Citiram Alfonsa Del Vallu (onoga na čiju su se studiju iz Toronta tako voljeli pozivati dok im nije srušio kockice), koji u komentaru te ekperimentalne metode postavlja pitanje: 




> *Tko u Hrvatskoj plaća postupke potpomognute oplodnje? Ako ih pokriva osiguranje, onda se nadam da Vlada ima široke i duboke džepove.*

----------


## aenea

A uspješnost metode je još uvijek smiješna..Naime, to je jedan od razloga zašto se zove eksperimentalnom. Moj biološki sat neće čekati napredak znanosti, sigurno. Onda će me još kasnije optužiti da sam si sama kriva jer sam čekala predugo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lilium

> Koji je to uzas i sramota! Pola sata za mlacenja prazne slame Milinovica te Simuniceve samohvale i povladjivanja mu. A za SVEGA DVA pitanja novinara i nesuvisli odgovor vremena manje od 5 minuta! Muka mi je.


popravit ce dijelove zakona koji stvaraju probleme u administrativnom dijelu i "eksperiment" ide dalje uz ozakonjene "blage hendikepe"

"dobro dosli" u svijet lose politike i politikanstva!

----------


## aenea

Ni administraciju ne popravljaju iz nekih altruističnih pobuda nego zato jer su pojedini dijelovi kako su ih htjeli izvesti - bili u suprotnosti sa samim Zakonom.

----------


## Gabi

"Blagi hendikep" :? ? Oplodnja samo 3 jajne stanice i zabrana zamrzavanja zametaka (tj. pred-embrija) je JAKO VELIKI HENDIKEP, i upravo zbog toga će svi oni koji imaju financijske mogućnosti otići na liječenje u inozemstvo.

----------


## Joss

> Baš me zanima što će to pisati u pravilnicima koji idu u nn u petak :?  :?


Pa naučili smo do sada da Dadina mašta nema kraja...  :Grin:

----------


## nina1

jedino pametno što je po meni Šimunić rekao je to da su sva djeca začeta iz MPO zdrava kao i djeca začeta prirodnim putem

----------


## aenea

> Ni administraciju ne popravljaju iz nekih altruističnih pobuda nego zato jer su pojedini dijelovi kako su ih htjeli izvesti - bili u suprotnosti sa samim Zakonom.


U biti neće smanjiti administraciju i skratiti vrijeme nego ako stave da pacijenti npr. u Rijeci mogu dobiti i famozno "drugo mišljenje", u istom gradu - krše zakon, jer mišljenje, po Zakonu, mora biti iz druge klinike..

----------


## lilium

simunic na presici u 28:43 kaze "blagi hendikep" , vjerovali ili ne
(da kojim slucajem ne pomislite da sam u stanju izmisliti takvu "genijalnost")

slazem se s nina1 za zdravu djecu to je lijepo sto je rekao (kao da je i prvo cesko i poljsko MPO djete "nase" i da su se slovenci ucili kod nas)...

----------


## vikki

> Cijelo vrijeme priča o tome da je konzultirana struka pri donošenju zakona. Mislim da se radi o nekom društvu, tajnijem od masonskih i iluminatskih


*XXX* Čisti deal. Najprije moć, a onda i novac, struka je na zadnjem mjestu. Mislim da nema više struke koja odlučuje po vlastitim kriterijima, bez upliva politike.

----------


## vikki

> simunic na presici u 28:43 kaze "blagi hendikep" , vjerovali ili ne
> (da kojim slucajem ne pomislite da sam u stanju izmisliti takvu "genijalnost")


Upravo čula, za povraćati. A i kako ga je Milinović pozvao da sjedne kraj njega. Imao je još bisera no od muke sam zaboravila. Možda puste isto na HTV-u ili Novoj TV sad.

----------


## taca70

Meni je sve ovo bljak.Mlate praznu slamu,uopce nisam mogla pogledati snimku presice, samo preletila.A tek kad sam ih vidjela sad na rtl-u...

----------


## bublica3

Evi na dnevniku ministar, Šimunić...

Šimunić: ¨bolje ikakvi nego nikavi zakon.....      :Mad:

----------


## pujica

simunicev "blagi hendikep" mi je upravo smucio vecer... al hebi ga, sta ocekivat od tudjmanovog teniskog partnera nego da ce ic niz dlaku hdz-u

----------


## tonili

Ma mučno mi je....

----------


## fritulica1

Ajme, ajme, sve bolje od boljeg.   :Sad:  
Kakav kraj, izgleda da prave muke tek pocinju...

----------


## Ginger

"blagi hendikep"   :shock:  :shock: pa zbljuvat ću se
gledala sam samo dio i više nego dosta mi je
strašno! i rečenicu prije toga šimunić kaže da je u drugim zemljama savjetovanje i razgovori normalna stvar, da se procjenjuje i imovinosko stanje
pa on će dodati da moramo nositi i platne liste   :Evil or Very Mad:  
oni koji nemaju baš velike plaće, nemaju ni pravo na djecu   :Evil or Very Mad:  jel to slijedeće   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Pinky

> ... skakutanje ipak ostavljam do objave u NN...gdje nam je vječni optimist *Pinky*?


hehe gabi!! po guzi!!   :Wink:  

ma ja jesam dezurni pesimist, zadnjih dana sam bila zauzeta pa me nije bas bilo, nece me do slijedeceg tjedna biti, ali samo cu rec jedno:

lazovi, nista ja njima ne vjerujem. evo slazem ojre za postupak u 11. mjesecu u onog manitog resa koji me je odmah 'tio oplodit   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

nit pita ko si, ni sta si, ni kad si, samo ga zanima kad ti je 10.dan prije menzisa i on ce uradit svoje   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

sorry cure na offtopicarenju odoh vas sad detaljno iscitati da ne zaostajem previse   :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

> "blagi hendikep"   :shock:  :shock: pa zbljuvat ću se
> gledala sam samo dio i više nego dosta mi je
> strašno! i rečenicu prije toga šimunić kaže da je u drugim zemljama savjetovanje i razgovori normalna stvar, da se procjenjuje i imovinosko stanje
> pa on će dodati da moramo nositi i platne liste   
> oni koji nemaju baš velike plaće, nemaju ni pravo na djecu   jel to slijedeće


zbog imovinskog nestanja nisam kandidat za usvajanje... jos najbolje da mi tesko skucane pare (jedne "mlade" nezaposlene uciteljice) sa zavoda za zaposljavanje oni procjene kao nevaljale. ma zadavila bi ih. samo nek se usude! kampirat cu oko markova trga i gadjat ih gnjilim jajima svaki dan   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gost 1

Mislim da je u ovom slučaju prof. Šimunić pomiješao jabuke i kruške. Imovinski status se zahtijeva kod usvajanja djeteta. No to je potpuno različit institut (tj. socijalno zbrinjavanje djeteta) u odnosu na mpo (ostvarenje reproduktivnog prava) i odlučuje se o sudbini nezbrinutog djetata u njegovom najboljem interesu, a tu sigurno spada i imovinski status budućeg roditelja takvog djeteta.

Kod mpo se radi o ostvarenju reproduktivnog prava, koje je temeljno ljudsko pravo, pravo na kome je zasnovana evolucija, svako živo biće koje ima sposobnost razmnožavanja, treba ga imati bez ograničenja.
Niti jedan mpo zakon nema odredbe kojima bi se dokazivao imovinski status osoba koje ulaze u mpo postupak, to bi bilo krajnje skandalozno.

Ako netko zna za sličan primjer, molim neka javi.

----------


## bublica3

"blagi hendikep" ma kako je mogao izgovorit to!?  :shock: 

Zanima me koja će to još od nas ić kod njega privatno!?  :? 

Ogorčena sam zbog svega, ali imam još snage za borbu.  :D  :D  :D

----------


## goodwitch

Ako sam ja dobro čula kažu da svi oni parovi koji su do 31.7. dogovorili postupak za jesen,ne trebaju svu ovu novu papirologiju.Pa onda bi i sve ostalo,kaj se tiče broja stanica,zamrzavanja itd. trebalo biti po starom za njih.Ili se zakon bude polovično primjenjivao?!Neki dijelovi zakona po starom,a neki po novom...

----------


## fritulica1

Pa sto ce nam anestezija za 1-3 stanice? :? 

Ah, presica puna lazi, licemjerstva, poltronstva... Mozda mogu obmanuti 80 % ljudi, ali uvijek je tu 20% onih kojima je kristalno jasan svaki njihov mig, o koje se obija svaka njihova laz i obmana. 

Uz ovakav zakon, naravno da ce svatko tko moze ici u inozemstvo. Simunicevu kliniku (i Petrovu i IVF polikliniku) zaobilazit cu u sirokom luku.

----------


## gupi51

Mene slobodno mogu ubrojiti na listu putnika. Ja u Hrv više sigurno ne idem na stimulirani postupak. Prirodnjake da, čisto jer su besplatni.
U blagom protokolu, dakle bez prethodne kontracepcije i uz svega 18 Gonala ja sam imala 8 j.s, od čega 7 kvalitetnih j.s koje su se sve oplodile, a do blastociste ih je došlo 4. To su bila 4 potencijalna života.
Da su mi smjeli oploditi samo 3 j.s ili bih riskirala trojke ili bi višak od 5 j,s. možda zamrznuli (ako bi znali kako i imali uvjete za to, što sada nemaju), a šansa za život iz takvih smrznutih j.s bi bila ravna nuli.
I zato odoh ja u neku ljepšu, ljudskiju zemlju.

----------


## Ameli

ma gdje je bio s tom anestezijom kad mi je punktirano 11 js? gje je bio s tim novcima kada je bolnici falilo decapeptila i gonala pa sam ih sama plaćala. evo ja svoju anasteziju širokogrudno prepuštam njemu pa neka ga uspavaju na par godina   :Laughing:  
ne želim potpisivati nikome da ću biti majka svom djetetu i ne želim da me psiholozi ispituju o mom braku i želji za djetetom jer ja odlazim na postupke potpomognute oplodnje iz čistog mazohizma, uživam u boli. ma ljudi to je čista diskriminacija osječam se obilježenom i zato hrvatska definitivno nije moj izbor za mpo.

----------


## Jelena

Vjerojatno će većina nas koje dobro reagiramo na stimulaciju otići u humaniju zemlju, usprkos Milinovićevu pozivu da ostanemo u HR, a da ne pričam o curama iz susjedstva. To nije samo neuplaćivanje u proračun, već i značajno smanjivanje potrošnje u Hrvatskoj. Usput, budući da više vjerujem kontroli u Sloveniji, nego u ovoj korumpiranij zemlji, mi čak svaki put kad imamo prigodu i natočimo gorivo u Sloveniji. Naš auto to uistinu cijeni (vidimo po nekim lampicama). A kad smo već tamo i ručamo u Sloveniji. Za novopečene Mariborčanke savjetujem besplatno parkiranje i povoljnu klopu od 2 do 5 eura u Europarku 5 min. od Klinike. Mogli bismo tiskati brošuru za bolje snalaženje u Mb, Ljubljani i Grazu i ponuditi Lonely Planet-u da otkupi prava  :Razz:

----------


## ina33

> Vjerojatno će većina nas koje dobro reagiramo na stimulaciju otići u humaniju zemlju, usprkos Milinovićevu pozivu da ostanemo u HR, a da ne pričam o curama iz susjedstva. To nije samo neuplaćivanje u proračun, već i značajno smanjivanje potrošnje u Hrvatskoj. Usput, budući da više vjerujem kontroli u Sloveniji, nego u ovoj korumpiranij zemlji, mi čak svaki put kad imamo prigodu i natočimo gorivo u Sloveniji. Naš auto to uistinu cijeni (vidimo po nekim lampicama). A kad smo već tamo i ručamo u Sloveniji. Za novopečene Mariborčanke savjetujem besplatno parkiranje i povoljnu klopu od 2 do 5 eura u Europarku 5 min. od Klinike. Mogli bismo tiskati brošuru za bolje snalaženje u Mb, Ljubljani i Grazu i ponuditi Lonely Planet-u da otkupi prava


Mislim da dobro informirane žene koje imaju šanse odragirati na stimulaciju neće ići na postupke u HRV. Definitivno bi mogli tiskat brošuru, Jelena, možemo kao Građani da nema reklamiranja privatnih, javim ti se ja još s idejama.

----------


## bublica3

ovaj zakon mora pasti na ustavnom inaće su svi ludi a ne samo stado u vladi.
Ako ne padne ja idem vanka pod svaku cijenu.

----------


## drndalica

Ma zakon mora pasti kad-tad, pa makar nakon što se za koju godinu pokaže da je stvaarno rođeno manje djece.
Sranje je to što je zakon važeći dok se ne ukine ili donese novi... a za to treba vremena. Međutim, vrijeme je dragocjeno, pogotovo neplodnim parovima i oni će (ako već nisu) jednostavno morati ići van (ako si mogu to priuštiti). Ogroomna i nepovratna šteta je već napravljena. Milinović može mijenjati mišljenje kako mu se sprdne ali mislim da kad neko odabere kliniku i krene u postupak neće samo tako promijeniti odluku... općenito, i običnog obiteljskog liječnika nitko ne mijenja samo tako, kamo li MPO stručnjaka.

----------


## Marchie37

Bok, nova sam među vama. Milinović me je (uz Šimunićevu asistenciju) motivirao da vam se pridružim. Ne znam je li netko primijetio članak iz jučerašnje Slobodne (Hinina obavijest prenesena u cijelosti) http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...4/Default.aspx. 
Ideja o brošuri je odlična! Zahvaljujući ovom zakonu jedan sam od kandidata za Maribor pa bi mi dobro došla. Do sada mi liječenje u inozemstvu nije padalo na pamet! Nakon dvije operacije i gotovo trogodišnjega liječenja stekla sam apsolutno povjerenje u hrvatske liječnike, njihovo znanje i dobre namjere! 
Zna li itko kad bi se dr. Šimunić umirovio i do kada mu traje mandat predsjednika Društva za hum. reprodukciju? Zar još ima pacijenata koji mu, nakon ovakvih izjava, vjeruju???

----------


## Jelena

Ne otvara mi se ta slobodna, veli "Zbog objave portala Slobodne Dalmacije,  traženi link  trenutno nije dostupan. Ispričavamo se na pogrešci." Whatever that means...

Što se tiče Zakona koji mora pasti, to je moguće samo uz naš pritisak (bez obzira na to ili baš zbog toga što govori predsjednica Vrhovnog suda). U Njemačkoj je takav zakon na snazi već 20 godina (od 1990.). Nisu oni konzervativniji od nas, a nemaju ni Milinovića (jedino što imaju još i dosta jake zelene u parlamentu). Jedino što legalno-ilegalno klinike blizu Austrije, Češke i Belgije, kako bi sačuvale pacijente, krše zakon i ne bivaju kažnjavani jer ih pravnici podržavaju.

----------


## Jelena

Napominjem još i da je jug Njemačke izrazito katolički, a izjavljuju sljedeće:

"Udruga MPO liječnika iz Bavarske je u lipnju 2007. izjavila na tiskovnoj konferenciji, da je čak i u Njemačkoj broj oplođenih stanica “veći od broja transferiranih embrija” i da “odlazak u inozemstvo ne predstavlja nikakvu prednost za par s neispunjenom željom da dobije dijete”."

To je dio članka iz Die Zeita 
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=82090

----------


## ksena28

ostaje zabrana http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/zamrz...i-clanak-11592

----------


## aenea

"Slomio" je liječnike..ali izgleda ne samo njih..  :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

cure, nepokobleljivo u nastavak borbe, ovo je katastrofa iako popustaju sto je dobro, ali sad do kraja odnosno protiv najspornije tocke u zakonu vezano za IVF/ICSI a to je oplodnja samo tri jajne stanice (to NIGDJE U EUROPI NEMA, nitko to ne radi cak ni od Ministarstva spominjana Italija, Irska, Svicarska, Njemacka, Poljska!!!) te *zamrzavanje neoplodjenih jajnih stanica*  (ovo vani radi iskljucivo u situacijama kad se zena sprema na kemoterapiju a da jos nije rodila djecu, a da pritom nema partnera!!, jer je i dalje zamrzavanje oplodjenih jajnih stanica ono sto je standard!!!).

----------


## pujica

jad i bijeda   :Sad:  

bas sam uzasno tuzna   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tonili

ma neznam čemu sam se uopće nadala...  :Sad:

----------


## ina33

Prema svemu što se pisalo po medijima, prema uspješno slomljenom optoru struke tj. njenoj neutralizaciji ovo je očekivani ishod.

----------


## lilium

> Prema svemu što se pisalo po medijima, prema uspješno slomljenom optoru struke tj. njenoj neutralizaciji ovo je očekivani ishod.


upravo tako!

----------


## Ginger

:Sad:   ma ja ništa nisam ni očekivala 
negdje duboko u meni je ipak tinjao tračak nade, ali realista u meni je znao da ništa od toga

jad, čemer i bijeda   :No:  

a šimunić je stavio točku na i ovim nebulozama
ma nemam riječi   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## drndalica

a jeste li pročitali komentare ispod teksta u večernjem :shock: WTF?
Sada je i sa "astrološkog" aspekta umjetna oplodnja loša. Pa u p.m., ovo nadilazi najluđu maštu

----------


## Mali Mimi

Odlično znači najgore odredbe i dalje ostaju na snazi, ako se doktori vesele tome što će im kapnuti neki novci za obuku mislim da će se prestati veseliti kad shvate da su pokusni kunići ipak pobjegli u inozemstvo jer se zbilja na to svodimo  :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## pak

mislim da ce se doktori prestat veselit cim izadje na vidjelo da od skupe opreme nebude nista,kad uslijedi novi rebalans pa im uskrate sredstva, od bolnice nece dobit jer prelaze na zdravstvo a tamo ce rezat pa ce ostati uskraceni i za ovo sto imaju sada,a pacijenta nazalost ce uvijek biti

----------


## seni

> Prema svemu što se pisalo po medijima, prema uspješno slomljenom optoru struke tj. njenoj neutralizaciji ovo je očekivani ishod.


bosna saptom pade   :No:  
struka se zaista iskazala

----------


## fritulica1

> struka se zaista iskazala


Bas sam razocarana.

----------


## aenea

Tko su bili svi oni ljudi oko milinovića na pressici? osim šimunića..njega znam.

----------


## vikki

> Prema svemu što se pisalo po medijima, prema uspješno slomljenom optoru struke tj. njenoj neutralizaciji ovo je očekivani ishod.


Točno. S obzirom na to da većina u struci uopće nije reagirala, ni kad je predložen ni kad je prihvaćen zakon. Sramota.

----------


## necija mama

Podijeli pa vladaj...
Prodali se liječnici za novu opremu koju pitanje dal će dobiti...
Ministar će "preporoditi" centre, ajme koji apsolutizam...
Kaže Šimunić "Zadovoljni smo što se postupci neće plaćati iz bolničkog proračuna, čime će se skratiti i čekanje parova na postupak" kako je to lijepo kad se on brine za moju dobrobit...
Mentalitet Simone Gotovac (meni treba lova), pa još neka i zapjevaju i mojoj sreći nema kraja...
Realno  :D  za donore, ali sve ovo drugo...
Kao smanjili su administraciju jer će izvanbračni par moći dokazat javnobilježničkom izjavom svoj status, a što je s ostalim papirima...
Hitro.hr na djelu...

----------


## Ameli

jedina žena na pressici je bola docentica Smiljan-Severski koja radi u kbc Rijeka a do nje je bio ravnatelj bolnice Herman Haler, ostale neznam

----------


## mare41

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Prema svemu što se pisalo po medijima, prema uspješno slomljenom optoru struke tj. njenoj neutralizaciji ovo je očekivani ishod.
> 
> 
> Točno. S obzirom na to da većina u struci uopće nije reagirala, ni kad je predložen ni kad je prihvaćen zakon. Sramota.


Ono što ja znam je da su MPO doktori itekako slali svoje primjedbe na prijedlog zakona i kasnije, ali naravno da ih niko u ministarstvu nije uvažio jer se zakoni formiraju mimo struke (kao u svemu ostalom u ovoj državi), sada oni poštuju odredbe zakona (jer bi inače ostali bez posla). Mi moramo nastaviti dalje.

----------


## Ginger

ma ja mislim da većina doktora (osim nečasnih izuzetaka, nećemo imenovati) ne podržava ovaj zakon
ali što će kad njihove primjedbe nisu uvažene
a ako javno izraze svoje neslaganje, mislite da će dobiti licence? moš' mislit!
pa jasno vam je u kakvoj zemlji živimo
a ti doktori se veći dio svog života školuju za to i što će ako im ovi (da ne velim što) ne dozvole rad?
ma tuuuužna smo mi zemlja   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

a što se tiče donora- super
iako sumnjam da će ih baš biti u populaciji od 4 mio ljudi

dakle, napredak je gotovo nikakav

----------


## ina33

> ma ja mislim da većina doktora (osim nečasnih izuzetaka, nećemo imenovati) ne podržava ovaj zakon
> ali što će kad njihove primjedbe nisu uvažene
> a ako javno izraze svoje neslaganje, mislite da će dobiti licence? moš' mislit!
> pa jasno vam je u kakvoj zemlji živimo
> a ti doktori se veći dio svog života školuju za to i što će ako im ovi (da ne velim što) ne dozvole rad?
> ma tuuuužna smo mi zemlja


x - to je odraz apsolutizma u kojem živimo i koji je nužno promijeniti da bi nam svima bilo bolje.

A propos donacija - kozmetičke primjedbe na zemlju od 4 milijuna ljudi, pođite od sebe i neka se svaka upita je li bi joj bilo super easy to napraviti, uz činjenicu da ne živimo, npr., u Ukrajini i u Rusiji, nego maltene kao u nekom većem evropskom gradu.

----------


## pino

Struka se ne smije buniti kad ju Milinovic ima u saci - ili im je sef ili im moze uskratiti licence ili im moze slat zdravstvenu inskpekciju svakih 15 dana. Sramotno je da jedan ministar sad ima tolike ovlasti dane mu zakonom da ima apsolutnu moc koju provodi mogucnoscu ucjene. 

Najvise mi ide na zivce "moja stranka misli da zivot pocinje zacecem" - ma kao da pacijenti ne misle isto??? Pa mi znamo i nadamo se da ce ne samo zivot poceti, nego ce taj krhak zivot i opstati i proizvesti bebu. Zato se i zalazemo za standardnu IVF praksu, a to je zamrzavanje predembrija - jer taj postupak CUVA zivot, a ne unistava ga!!! Ako je zelio zastititi predembrije od napustanja, mogao je to napraviti na humaniji nacin, a ne zabranjivanjem esencijalne metode IVF prakse i nametanjem jednog i neprilagodljivog modaliteta lijecenja za sve, bez ikakvog obzira za fizicke razlicitosti pojedinih zena. Gdjegod je ta formulacija "oploditi 3, ne zamrzavati" pokusana, pokazano je kako je losa (Italija, u manjoj mjeri Njemacka), zasto onda takvu formulaciju i los eksperiment nametati opet. CAK i da se postotak uspjeha ne smanji (za sto su zaista male sanse) - ostaje problem velikog broja viseplodnih trudnoca tj. trojki. Da ja dobijem trojke zbog novog zakona, ja bih osobno tuzila Milinovica sto stavlja u zivotnu opasnost mene i moju djecu suboptimalnim lijecenjem.

----------


## ina33

> Struka se ne smije buniti kad ju Milinovic ima u saci - ili im je sef ili im moze uskratiti licence ili im moze slat zdravstvenu inskpekciju svakih 15 dana. Sramotno je da jedan ministar sad ima tolike ovlasti dane mu zakonom da ima apsolutnu moc koju provodi mogucnoscu ucjene. 
> 
> Najvise mi ide na zivce "moja stranka misli da zivot pocinje zacecem" - ma kao da pacijenti ne misle isto??? Pa mi znamo i nadamo se da ce ne samo zivot poceti, nego ce taj krhak zivot i opstati i proizvesti bebu. Zato se i zalazemo za standardnu IVF praksu, a to je zamrzavanje predembrija - jer taj postupak CUVA zivot, a ne unistava ga!!! Ako je zelio zastititi predembrije od napustanja, mogao je to napraviti na humaniji nacin, a ne zabranjivanjem esencijalne metode IVF prakse i nametanjem jednog i neprilagodljivog modaliteta lijecenja za sve, bez ikakvog obzira za fizicke razlicitosti pojedinih zena. Gdjegod je ta formulacija "oploditi 3, ne zamrzavati" pokusana, pokazano je kako je losa (Italija, u manjoj mjeri Njemacka), zasto onda takvu formulaciju i los eksperiment nametati opet. CAK i da se postotak uspjeha ne smanji (za sto su zaista male sanse) - ostaje problem velikog broja viseplodnih trudnoca tj. trojki. Da ja dobijem trojke zbog novog zakona, ja bih osobno tuzila Milinovica sto stavlja u zivotnu opasnost mene i moju djecu suboptimalnim lijecenjem.


Ovaj pinin mogu potpisati od A do Z. Trojke se, ma koliko to možda nekome izvan toga čini čudno i razniježi se na njih, smatraju neuspjehom IVF-a (čula sam od dr. Lučingera, a u CRO je on vrhovni autoritet iz prakse, ne iz kongresa). Fakat bi ga tužila tj. državu da mi naknadi liječenje i terapiju za djecu (dao Bog da se radi samo o tome, da sva tri prežive trudnoću).

----------


## ina33

E, i općenito vidim tu potencijal za mlade, zainteresirane, lijevo orijentirane pravnike - med. tužbe će sigurno, kako se približavamo ipak Evropi, sve više uzimati maha, a područje je zanimljivo. Kao što se razvila telekom regulativa, regulativa tržišnog natjecanja, razvit će se i ova regulativa itd. Eto polja za brušenje ambicioznih mladih umova koji nisu zainteresirani bit škrabala za izdavanje, na primjer, potvrda o pravnom savjetovanju za IVF.

----------


## aenea

> Da ja dobijem trojke zbog novog zakona, ja bih osobno tuzila Milinovica sto stavlja u zivotnu opasnost mene i moju djecu suboptimalnim lijecenjem.


Ne bi mogla jer se osigurao time da na savjetovanju već moraš reći koliko zametaka hoćeš da ti se vrati i time radi tebe osobno odgovornom za eventualne višeplodne trudnoće. A tu je onaj fantastičan catch - ako kažeš da *hoćeš transfer jednog zametka, smiju ti oploditi samo jednu jajnu stanicu!* Naravno, u trenu kada donosiš odluku ni ne počneš uzimati stimulaciju, a kamoli da znaš kvalitetu zametaka..

----------


## ina33

> pino prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da ja dobijem trojke zbog novog zakona, ja bih osobno tuzila Milinovica sto stavlja u zivotnu opasnost mene i moju djecu suboptimalnim lijecenjem.
> 
> 
> Ne bi mogla jer se osigurao time da na savjetovanju već moraš reći koliko zametaka hoćeš da ti se vrati i time radi tebe osobno odgovornom za eventualne višeplodne trudnoće. A tu je onaj fantastičan catch - ako kažeš da *hoćeš transfer jednog zametka, smiju ti oploditi samo jednu jajnu stanicu!* Naravno, u trenu kada donosiš odluku ni ne počneš uzimati stimulaciju, a kamoli da znaš kvalitetu zametaka..


Mora postojati neki logički catch da se ovo pobija - pa ne može si pacijent određivati terapiju, to je identično tome kao da bi kirurg pacijenta prije operacije, znači prije nego što se vidi stanje, pitao - hoćeš da režemo tu ili tu? Ta sugestija je u kompetenciji stručnjaka, pacjientovo je da suglasnost.

----------


## aenea

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pino prvotno napisa
> ...


Hej! U Hrvatskoj smo. Imamo ministra kauboja koji NE ŽELI slušat struku..

----------


## pino

Pa i to bi bio dio tuzbe - kako ja mogu odlucit a ne znam buducnost, koliko cu imat predembrija ni kakvih? Buduci da ne mogu predviditi buducnost, odabirem opciju kojom ce mi biti najbolje sanse, tj. 3 predembrija. 

U Zakonu nista ne pise o tome da se na p&p savjetovanju moras izjasnit o broju predembrija, to sto se on toga naknadno sjetio nista ne znaci. Dapace, pristanak na postupak mozes povuci do trenutka transfera. Da imam 3 odlicna embrija, povlacim pristanak na transfer onog treceg. Ako mi ga bace, tuzim za bacanje mog potencijalnog djeteta, buduci da im je zamrzavanje tehnicki dostupno. Ako mi ga vrate protiv moje volje, tuzim za dovodjenje mog zivota i eventualnih zivota moje djece u opasnost. Ako mi ne vrate nijednoga, tuzim za nepravedni izbor i nemogucnost odabira optimalnog lijecenja. Cuj, svakom normalnom covjeku je jasno da je izbor pred koji je zena stavljena los izbor, jer najbolja opcija nije dostupna.

----------


## ina33

> Pa i to bi bio dio tuzbe - kako ja mogu odlucit a ne znam buducnost, koliko cu imat predembrija ni kakvih? Buduci da ne mogu predviditi buducnost, odabirem opciju kojom ce mi biti najbolje sanse, tj. 3 predembrija. 
> 
> U Zakonu nista ne pise o tome da se na p&p savjetovanju moras izjasnit o broju predembrija, to sto se on toga naknadno sjetio nista ne znaci. Dapace, pristanak na postupak mozes povuci do trenutka transfera. Da imam 3 odlicna embrija, povlacim pristanak na transfer onog treceg. Ako mi ga bace, tuzim za bacanje mog potencijalnog djeteta, buduci da im je zamrzavanje tehnicki dostupno. Ako mi ga vrate protiv moje volje, tuzim za dovodjenje mog zivota i eventualnih zivota moje djece u opasnost. Ako mi ne vrate nijednoga, tuzim za nepravedni izbor i nemogucnost odabira optimalnog lijecenja. Cuj, svakom normalnom covjeku je jasno da je izbor pred koji je zena stavljena los izbor, jer najbolja opcija nije dostupna.


x. Mislim da se i u Italiji sada parovi, nakon pada zakona na ustavnom sudu, razmišljaju o tužbi države vezano za neoptimalno liječenje.

----------


## fritulica1

> Hej! U Hrvatskoj smo. Imamo ministra kauboja koji NE ŽELI slušat struku..


 I imamo struku koja MORA slusat ministra.   :Sad:

----------


## aenea

Sve to stoji, nema smisla, logike i prepuno je rupa. Ali, eto..takav nam je čitav zakon. Baš me zanima točna formulacija pravilnika..

----------


## aenea

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hej! U Hrvatskoj smo. Imamo ministra kauboja koji NE ŽELI slušat struku..
> 
> 
>  I imamo struku koja MORA slusat ministra.


Aha. Milom ili silom. Katastrofa. Ma kakav Azerbejdžan..debelo smo mi još iza njih. Fuj.

----------


## ivanas

Nadam se, iako je nada varljiva stvar da će zakon pasti na ustavnom, ali s obzirom kako se kod nas biraju suci i koliko su neovisni imam i dozu opreza po tom pitanju. 

Mislim da je još jedino velika javna kampanja ono što možemo napraviti. Prosvjedi bi bili super stvar kad bi nas bilo puno, nažalost bojim se da ne bi došli ni većina pacijenata s MPO, a kamoli ostali. 

Inače sam optimist po prirodi, ali me sve ovo zadnjih dana nekako obeshrabrilo. Mi smo jednostavno narod koji je navikao šutiti.

----------


## ina33

> Mislim da je još jedino velika javna kampanja ono što možemo napraviti. Prosvjedi bi bili super stvar kad bi nas bilo puno, nažalost bojim se da ne bi došli ni većina pacijenata s MPO, a kamoli ostali.


x.

----------


## pippi

Citat iz Vecernjeg, 3.9.:
"...Zadovoljni smo što se postupci neće plaćati iz bolničkog proračuna, čime će se skratiti i čekanje parova na postupak – danas čekaju čak godinu dana. Vjerujem da ćemo s većim brojem postupaka održati rezultate u trudnoćama i da radi liječenja neplodnosti parovi neće ići u inozemstvo – objasnio je V. Šimunić razloge zbog kojih je struka prihvatila kompromis i podržala Milinovićev zakon."

Time što postupke izdvajaju iz bolničkog proračuna napravili su nam još veću štetu, jer će sada HZZO strogo kontrolirati proračune za postupke. Do sada su mogli iz proračuna bolnica malo gricnuti bez da je očito na što je potrošeno.
To bio catch zašto je Vinogradska mogla obavljati postupke bez strogog brojanja, jer je bila dio bolničkog proračuna i izgubilo se u masi. Ovako će se znati svaka kuna koja se potroši, a sigurno ih neće biti puna vreća kao što ministar obećava.
Vratimo se samo godinu dana unatrag: stavio je strogu kontrolu proračuna bolnica, i ucijenio ravnatelje njihovom pozicijom ako prekorače dodijeljena sredstva, prebacio nabavu lijekova na primarnu praksu i time uveo kontrolu svakog naručenog gonala, uveo registar svake pacijentice koliko je potrošila lijekova i postupaka.

Sada je sve super, love koliko treba i za opremu i postupke, samo je zaboravio reći da nije otvorio konto u HZZOu gdje će staviti sredstva. A odgovor će biti - može, ali znate nema love   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------


## pino

pippi, imas potpuno pravo, i to je strasno, a uopce nismo ni mislili na to. I to povlaci pitanje, opet, sta se broji u tih 6 besplatnih postupaka? Hoce li i prirodni IVFovi sad biti financirani iz HZZOa? 

Trebamo pod hitno vodit statistike koliko ljudi ide van - to je jedini pokazatelj koliko stvari ne stimaju u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## Zeljka33

ovo je sve prestrašno   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Sad:

----------


## sanja-m

Potpuno potpisujem pino. Ministar je izrazito zabrinut za odliv MPO pacijenata iz HR u druge zemlje (ne idite u druge zemlje - apelirao je na jednoj od svojih pressica - lijecenje u Hr je jednako dobro kao u drugim drzavama). Naglasavanje odliva pacijenata u inozemstvo kao izravnu losu posljedicu ovog zakona moze ici itekako u korist rusenja postojeceg nam Zakona o MPO. Dobiti informacije/izjave npr. iz Maribora koliko je povecano raspitivanje pacijenata iz HR za dogovore i postupke bilo bi vrlo korisno.

----------


## aenea

Meni stvarno ne djeluje ni najmanje zabrinut. A apeli su mi čisti PR. Ništa drugo. Pa neće valjda priznat da je nam je napravio zakon kojim nas tjera van?

----------


## ina33

> Potpuno potpisujem pino. Ministar je izrazito zabrinut za odliv MPO pacijenata iz HR u druge zemlje (ne idite u druge zemlje - apelirao je na jednoj od svojih pressica - lijecenje u Hr je jednako dobro kao u drugim drzavama). Naglasavanje odliva pacijenata u inozemstvo kao izravnu losu posljedicu ovog zakona moze ici itekako u korist rusenja postojeceg nam Zakona o MPO. Dobiti informacije/izjave npr. iz Maribora koliko je povecano raspitivanje pacijenata iz HR za dogovore i postupke bilo bi vrlo korisno.


Mislim da informirani pacijenti ne bi trebali na postupke u Hrvatskoj, opcija da se IVF u Hrvatskoj skroz ugasi u usporedbi s ovim što se sada novim Zakonom nudi, po mom mišljenju je slično - dakle, opcije liječenja u Hrvatskoj nema, opcija zavlačenja pacijenata je uvijek štetna i nije niti za boljitak struci, ni pacijentima, bolje je odmah znati na čemu si, odustati od ćorava posla i potražiti pomoć na mjestu gdje ti mogu pomoći.

----------


## goodwitch

pippi,apsolutno si u pravu...mislim da će uskoro biti:ali vidite  da država nema novaca,pa će se morati šparati  :Sad:  
i naravno da svi znamo da je struka bila protiv i da se nisu samo tako preko noći predomislili nego su upozoreni da neće moći uopće raditi ako ga ne podrže...
a i taj Šimunić je stvarno totalno ljigav lik  :Evil or Very Mad:  
prestrašno je to sve skupa  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ina33

> Meni stvarno ne djeluje ni najmanje zabrinut. A apeli su mi čisti PR. Ništa drugo. Pa neće valjda priznat da je nam je napravio zakon kojim nas tjera van?


Njemu je sigurno svejedno, tj. njemu je to uspjeh - da u Hrvatskoj nema IVF-a. Struci je sigurno žao. Ali, tako je kako je - u Hrvatskoj se IVF ne može raditi na normalan način, nego eksperimentiranjem, pa se bolje okaniti ćorava posla. Napori oko pravilnika meni se sad čine kao da ozbiljni ljudi razmatraju transport iz ZG-a do Splita mazgama, u doba relativne dostupnosti autoputova i aviona - ćorav posao. Mislim da se trebamo zasad prilagoditi tome, vjerojatno će se i liječnički timovi osuti, a know-how IVF-a smanjiti jer će se smanjiti i broj pacijenata koji će se odlučiti za liječenje u Hrv., uz postojanje brojnih dohvatljivih opcija blizu Hrvatskoj.

----------


## aenea

MPO nam je na samrtnoj postelji. Iduće i vrlo skoro je MPO - laka ti bila hrvatska zemlja. Ožalošćeni pacijenti.

----------


## Nene2

Mene strašno muči ta nebuloza o odabiru koliko će se embrija transferirati, odnosno odabrati koliko će se j.stanica oploditi?
Treba informirati one koji tek ulaze u postupak , ako žele transfer 1 zametka, da je bolje onda ići bez stimulacije, u prirodnom ciklusu. Mislim da će priroda izabrati sama bolju stanicu za oplodnju, nego ijedan biolog. Da ne spominjem svoj slučaj, meni najmanja stimulacija stvara oogroman broj stanica, tako reagiram, a to je čest slučaj kod mlađih žena sa m.faktorom. Zamišljam sebe da je u ono vrijeme donesen zakon i da nemam ovakvo znanje, neuka i preplašena, prepustila bih se njima. Pa onda od 30 stanica izabrati 1, to je horor. Stimulacija nije bezopasna!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bublica3

ja se još uvijek nadam da na ustavnom zakon može pasti. Ali svejedno već počinjem štedit za postupak u Mariboru ili negdje drugdje vanka. 


OGORČENA SAM NA OVU NAŠU DRŽAVU HRVATSKU, SAD MI JE ŽAO ŠTO NISAM OSTALA VANKA NAKON FAX-A VEĆ SE VRATILA U PROŠLOST!


FUJ FUJ FUJ Bjak PJUC Bjak Fuj FUJ GRRRRRUFPljucgrrrPljuc

----------


## ina33

> MPO nam je na samrtnoj postelji. Iduće i vrlo skoro je MPO - laka ti bila hrvatska zemlja. Ožalošćeni pacijenti.


Kako ja to vidim od klinika će razjačat Šimunićeva koja će bit mjesto u kojem će se to raditi, koja će se jako reklamirati, i u koju će ići oni koji nisu puno informirani ili lakši slučajevi pokušat par puta, a reklamirnajem će pokušati kompenzirati smanjeni broj pacijenata i tu vidim da će se ukotviti u toj tržišnoj niši ljudi koji o IVF-u ne znaju puno. Drugdje će se to vjerojatno bitno osuti, ostat će smanjeni broj na VV-u vjerojatno i po bolnicama i sporadično privatno.

----------


## vikki

> ja se još uvijek nadam da na ustavnom zakon može pasti.


I ja. Ne vidim drugu mogućnost. Ili da čekamo par godina da se vidi kako je smanjen broj djece začete IVF-om (a dotad će lijep dio nas biti u menopauzi).

----------


## bublica3

Nema šanse da se hormonski stimuliram pa da mi od 13 j stanica (koliko sam imala prošli put) odaberu 3; na Eci Peci Pec!  :shock: 
Ma za koga nas smatraju?!  :?  

*Idioti!*

Da, Nene2 imaš pravo treba upozoriti žene koje idu po prvi put i nisu još upučene i upoznate sa svim problematikama.
Zbog nijih moramo ustrajat i educirat javnost. Ja raznosim letke non stop.

----------


## aenea

Pa da. Nema troška lijekova, jer tko će normalan ići u pravu stimulaciju u Hrvatskoj sa te 3 stanice? 
Uf, tako bih rado odigrala partiju pikada sa injekcijama za stimulaciju. U metu. Završila bi sa onom igletinom za punkciju.

----------


## gričanka

*Nene2*  Potpisujem te u cjelosti!
Nadovezat ću se s pričicom o tome kako sam na ovog proljeća upoznala simpatičnu ženicu bez jajovoda koja je inzistirala samo na prirodnjacima, a radi vjerskih načela. Prije odlaska na more me veselo nazvala i na brzinu me pitala smije li biti bezobrazna i reći kako njoj novi zakon zapravo i te kako odgovara  :shock:  jer joj vjera dozvoljava smrzavanje JSa, a brani zamrzavanje zametaka  :shock:  Dakle osim neupućenosti, biti će i ovakvih slučajeva koji će ostati u hrvatskim klinikama.   :Mad:

----------


## ina33

> bublica3 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja se još uvijek nadam da na ustavnom zakon može pasti. 
> 
> 
> I ja. Ne vidim drugu mogućnost. Ili da čekamo par godina da se vidi kako je smanjen broj djece začete IVF-om (a dotad će lijep dio nas biti u menopauzi).


Moja je procjena da neće i da prije novih izbora nema realne šanse da se ovo promijeni sada. 

A vezano za one pozive pacijentima da se liječe u CRO u stilu "Kupujmo Hrvatskoj", pa to mi je smiješno, u današnje vrijeme slobodnog cirkuliranja robe i usluga i informacija, di se rijeke konzumenata skrenu zbog tipa 5 kuna jeftinijeg ulja u nekom dućanu u drugi dućan, a di neće zbog ovoga? Još bih razumjela da je alternativa tipa liječenje u Americi i Švedskoj, bitno skuplje, a ovdje se radi o Ljubljani/Postojni, Mariboru, Pragu, cjenovno i logistički skroz dohvatljivima...

----------


## aenea

> *Nene2*  Potpisujem te u cjelosti!
> Nadovezat ću se s pričicom o tome kako sam na ovog proljeća upoznala simpatičnu ženicu bez jajovoda koja je inzistirala samo na prirodnjacima, a radi vjerskih načela. Prije odlaska na more me veselo nazvala i na brzinu me pitala smije li biti bezobrazna i reći kako njoj novi zakon zapravo i te kako odgovara  :shock:  jer joj vjera dozvoljava smrzavanje JSa, a brani zamrzavanje zametaka  :shock:  Dakle osim neupućenosti, biti će i ovakvih slučajeva koji će ostati u hrvatskim klinikama.


Pa i prije je bilo dozvoljeno smrzavanje jajnih stanica. Prema e-mailu koji sam dobila iz IVF klinike, oni to već godinama rade. Dakle, njoj nitko ni prije nije branio da to učini. Jedino što ju tu može veseliti je da će se svi morati ponašati u skladu sa njezinim uvjerenjima i koristiti isključivo skupu eksperimentalnu metodu. Bez obzira htjeli to ili ne.

----------


## Kadauna

> Stimulacija nije bezopasna!!!



Draga moja Nene2, najprije da ti se zahvalim za sve one tekstove - MERCI i   :Kiss:  

a ovo sto si gore napisala, dajte poslusajte presicu u cijelosti (nekih 30 minuta), upravo o ovome je govorio Simunic da to nije istina..... Necu komentirati vise Simunica, bar za sada, ali mi i dalje nije jasno kako on moze trenutno raditi postupke BEZ licence po novom zakonu koju mora odobriti Nacionalno povjerenstvo :?  :? 

Beskrajno sam tuzna.......  i ja NE IDEM U POSTUPKE U HR, ne do daljnjega..... i bojim se da je ono sto je Aenea rekla istina, uspjesni IVF u Hrvatskoj -- past tense.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> *Nene2*  Potpisujem te u cjelosti!
> Nadovezat ću se s pričicom o tome kako sam na ovog proljeća upoznala simpatičnu ženicu bez jajovoda koja je inzistirala samo na prirodnjacima, a radi vjerskih načela. Prije odlaska na more me veselo nazvala i na brzinu me pitala smije li biti bezobrazna i reći kako njoj novi zakon zapravo i te kako odgovara  :shock:  jer joj vjera dozvoljava smrzavanje JSa, a brani zamrzavanje zametaka  :shock:  Dakle osim neupućenosti, biti će i ovakvih slučajeva koji će ostati u hrvatskim klinikama.


Možda je ona Golemu napisala ono pismo pohvale za zakon koji je pročitao na TV-u

----------


## aenea

I ne znam tko to može biti toliko naivan pa vjerovati da, ako će se ta skupa oprema i nabavljati, uz opće stanje u državi i ogromne gubitke ministarstva zdravstva to neće biti nauštrb nas pacijenata i ako ničeg drugog, onda bar broja dozvoljenih postupaka po klinici. Pa ti ili čekaj eksperimentalnu metodu (neki je odmilja zovu blagim hendikepom) ili idi van.

----------


## BHany

nažalost cure, uvijek će biti ljudi koji si neće moći priuštiti po nekoliko puta par tisuća eura za odlazak u neku inozemnu kliniku (kao što si prije nisu mogli priuštiti ni inozemnu ni privatnu opciju)...možda će jedva skupiti za jedan ili dva puta otići tamo...
i oni/mi ćemo ostajati i iskoristiti pravo da si povećaju šanse...

takve treba educirati za slučaj nefer ili nekritičkog odnosa liječnika koji bi im priuštili pravu stimulaciju - ali ja iskreno vjerujem da će naši liječnici (ili barem većina njih, osim nekih koji su već pokazali svoje pravo lice) biti dovoljno fer da idu s poluprirodnjacima ili laganim stimulacijama i da ne dovode nepotrebno ženu u potencijalnu opasnost 

bit će tu i oni koji između dva čekanja stimuliranog vani idu u koji prirodni ili poluprirodni

nestat će samo MPO "as we know it", MPO koji daje realnu, u okviru svjetskih statistika postavljenu, šansu za začeće
MPO kao usputna djelatnost - prolazna stanica i pokušavanje povećanja - takav će MPO opstati

i ljudi koji su prisiljeni ići puno puta će ju iskoristiti i trebaju je iskoristiti...
zato ih treba educirati da shvate štto mogu očekivati, što dobiti...

----------


## ina33

> I ne znam tko to može biti toliko naivan pa vjerovati da, ako će se ta skupa oprema i nabavljati, uz opće stanje u državi i ogromne gubitke ministarstva zdravstva to neće biti nauštrb nas pacijenata i ako ničeg drugog, onda bar broja dozvoljenih postupaka po klinici. Pa ti ili čekaj eksperimentalnu metodu (neki je odmilja zovu blagim hendikepom) ili idi van.


X. Mislim, možeš bit naivan prvi put, ali kad ljudi vide što to u praksi znači i koliko su dostupne alternative otići će drugamo, nema tu neke filozofije velike - i kolona mrava obilazi prepreku, a kamoli ne ljudi koji imaju sva sredstva informiranja i razum na raspolaganju.

----------


## vikki

> vikki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bublica3 prvotno napisa
> ...


Bi li novi izbori mogli što promijeniti? Tj. je li jamstvo da će zakon biti prihvaćen (odnosno važeći dokinut i novi predložen) samo zato što ga predlaže stranka koja je na vlasti (u slučaju da SDP dobije iduće parlamentarne izbore)? Ajde, logično mi je da onda ima većinu (u brojkama), no bilo je stvari koje je SDP u svome mandatu htio napraviti, a nije mogao zbog tadašnje oporbe.

----------


## Kadauna

Zaboravih dodati, preslusajte/pogledajte snimku presice. *Simunic itekako poziva da parovi ostanu u HR, cak poziva novinare da nastoje u tom pogledu suradjivati, jer su vec nekoliko 100 parova izgubili (odvukli prema inozemstvu) ovakvim nacinom obavjestavanja.* 
Ja sam mu tu povjerovala da vec  osjeti odljev pacijenata!

negdje poslije 16. minute videa: 

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=47222&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=6e6f6ed07c

----------


## andrejaaa

Nažalost,čini mi se da su dobili što su htjeli!
na neupućenima će se bogatiti pojedini privatnici,da ga ne imenujem   :Evil or Very Mad:  , a upućeni će odlaziti van pa će se lijepo bitno smanjiti troškovi koje je država do sada imala zbog nas nehrvata, neljudi, nekatolika koji smo eto, sami sebi krivi što ne možemo imati djece.   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ina33

> Zaboravih dodati, preslusajte/pogledajte snimku presice. *Simunic itekako poziva da parovi ostanu u HR, cak poziva novinare da nastoje u tom pogledu suradjivati, jer su vec nekoliko 100 parova izgubili (odvukli prema inozemstvu) ovakvim nacinom obavjestavanja.* 
> Ja sam mu tu povjerovala da vec  osjeti odljev pacijenata!
> 
> negdje poslije 16. minute videa: 
> 
> http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=47222&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=6e6f6ed07c


Mislim da je ipak nemoguće sve - i imat ovakav Zakon i imat pacijente, ali normalni su i očekivani pokušaji apela. Ne fali ništa načinu obavještavanja, problem je sadržaj oko kojeg se, na žalost, mora izvješćivati. I ja bih promijenila sadržaj - al' ne ide.

----------


## aenea

> nestat će samo MPO "as we know it", MPO koji daje realnu, u okviru svjetskih statistika postavljenu, šansu za začeće
> MPO kao usputna djelatnost - prolazna stanica i pokušavanje povećanja - takav će MPO opstati


Tako je. A stvarno, usprkos tome što sam prava pravcata plavuša i ponekad poprilično naivna, uz sav trud ne mogu reći da mi zvuči uvjerljivo ono: vjerujemo da će postotak uspješnosti ostati na istom nivo. 

Ou je..gud for ju. Samo vi, gospon, vjerujte. Jedino što ja stvarno nemam na temelju čega vjerovati da je to što govorite uopće istina. Čak ne vjerujem ni to da ste stvarno i sami uvjereni u to. Jer jedan dan kažete jedno, a drugi, ili čak za par sati - skroz suprotno. Tako i s ovim. Vjerujem - ne vjerujem. Uzmemo cvjetić pa kidamo latice. Da, ziher  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ina33

> nažalost cure, uvijek će biti ljudi koji si neće moći priuštiti po nekoliko puta par tisuća eura za odlazak u neku inozemnu kliniku (kao što si prije nisu mogli priuštiti ni inozemnu ni privatnu opciju)...možda će jedva skupiti za jedan ili dva puta otići tamo...
> i oni/mi ćemo ostajati i iskoristiti pravo da si povećaju šanse...
> 
> takve treba educirati za slučaj nefer ili nekritičkog odnosa liječnika koji bi im priuštili pravu stimulaciju - ali ja iskreno vjerujem da će naši liječnici (ili barem većina njih, osim nekih koji su već pokazali svoje pravo lice) biti dovoljno fer da idu s poluprirodnjacima ili laganim stimulacijama i da ne dovode nepotrebno ženu u potencijalnu opasnost 
> 
> bit će tu i oni koji između dva čekanja stimuliranog vani idu u koji prirodni ili poluprirodni
> 
> nestat će samo MPO "as we know it", MPO koji daje realnu, u okviru svjetskih statistika postavljenu, šansu za začeće
> MPO kao usputna djelatnost - prolazna stanica i pokušavanje povećanja - takav će MPO opstati
> ...


x na sve. Ali, po meni će se volumen obrta MPO-a ipak smanjiti jer mi se čini da je 1400 - 1800 EUR koliko je postupak u Mariboru, jednom kad ljudi uvide koliko je nemoguće uspjeti u Hrvatskoj i koliko je to što će se tu nuditi loše, sasvim dosegljiva brojka.

----------


## ina33

A u svemu ovome se nadam da će ljudi shvatiti da je najdragocjeniji resurs u IVF-u ovarijsko vrijeme žene, ono je nenadoknadivo, novac jest, novac je nadoknadiv. Nadam se da će im IVF u Hrvatskoj uistinu biti usputna stanica, dok čekaju na nešto što ima realnije šanse. Sve drugo bi bilo mazanje očiju pacijenata.

----------


## ina33

... i dovođenje u zabludu... Ako se za bilo kakvo drugo reklamiranje dovođenje u zabludu pravno sankcionira, zašto ne bi i za medicinsko reklamiranje.

----------


## gričanka

> nestat će samo MPO "as we know it", MPO koji daje realnu, u okviru svjetskih statistika postavljenu, šansu za začeće
> MPO kao usputna djelatnost - prolazna stanica i pokušavanje povećanja - takav će MPO opstati
> i ljudi koji su prisiljeni ići puno puta će ju iskoristiti i trebaju je iskoristiti...
> *zato ih treba educirati da shvate štto mogu očekivati, što dobiti*...


Edukacija ... nužno potrebna!!! Upravo zbog činjenice da je već ustaljena  MPO populacija s iskustvom i znanjem žrtvovana ovim zakonom i stavljena pred odstrijel, a novi val parova koji ulazi u MPO vode začinjene ovim zakonom zbog neupućenosti idealno može poslužiti za eksperimentiranje s novim metodama, novom opremom i tehnologijama i za sastavljanje nekih novih statistika u MPOu.




> Mislim da je ipak nemoguće sve - i imat ovakav Zakon i imat pacijente


Slažem se s ovim!



> Možda je ona Golemu napisala ono pismo pohvale za zakon koji je pročitao na TV-u


Mogućnost postoji.

----------


## ina33

I po meni, sada je jedino etično informirati naše kolege pacijente koliko je liječenje u Hrvatskoj suboptimalno, da ne budu u zabludi i da budu svjesni u koliko slabo uspješnu stvar se upuštaju, uz punu svijest o povećanim troškovima i mogućnostima liječenja vani koje su višekratno bolje. Naravno, uz stratešku bitku za promjenu zakona, ali sada imamo to što imamo i to će potrajati koju godinu.  Ja ću osobno emitirati taj stav da ne mogu preporučiti nikome liječenje sada u Hrvatskoj kao optimalno u onoj mjeri u kojoj maksimalno budem mogla i kanalima koji mi god budu dostupni jer mislim da ću tako najbolje pomoći onima koji startaju u IVF-u.

----------


## ina33

A to je i jedini smisao pacijentskog forumiranja - pomoći drugima i primiti pomoć.

----------


## fritulica1

> Ja ću osobno emitirati taj stav da ne mogu preporučiti nikome liječenje sada u Hrvatskoj kao optimalno u onoj mjeri u kojoj maksimalno budem mogla i kanalima koji mi god budu dostupni jer mislim da ću tako najbolje pomoći onima koji startaju u IVF-u.


Pa koliko cujem ljudi se vec masovno prijavljuju za lijecenje u klinikama van HR. Eno, cujem da se vise u Mariboru ne ceka 4 mjeseca do konzultacija nego cijelih godinu dana. Kazu, zbog velikog priliva hrvatskih pacijenata. Nema u Hrvatskoj vise IVF-a. Hvala ministru Milinovicu.

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Ja ću osobno emitirati taj stav da ne mogu preporučiti nikome liječenje sada u Hrvatskoj kao optimalno u onoj mjeri u kojoj maksimalno budem mogla i kanalima koji mi god budu dostupni jer mislim da ću tako najbolje pomoći onima koji startaju u IVF-u.
> 
> 
> Pa koliko cujem ljudi se vec masovno prijavljuju za lijecenje u klinikama van HR. Eno, cujem da se vise u Mariboru ne ceka 4 mjeseca do konzultacija nego cijelih godinu dana. Kazu, zbog velikog priliva hrvatskih pacijenata. Nema u Hrvatskoj vise IVF-a. Hvala ministru Milinovicu.


Ne, ipak krivo shvaćeno - na konzultacije se umjesto 3 čeka 4 mjeseca, na postupak još uvijek godinu dana, ali ja očekujem navalu i vjerujem da se materijalno pripremaju, iako niti njima ne paše nestabilnost na IVF tržištu i stampeda.

----------


## Nene2

Meni prvo nije jasno koje je ta "simpatična ženica" vjere, jer ako je katolkinja trebala bi znati da je sve izvan "bračnog čina" grijeh.

Drugo, *lijekovi za stimulaciju su itekako opasni* i sram bilo ijednog liječnika koji kaže suprotno! Iako nema direktnih dokaza ,povezuju se sa malignim promjenama ovarija. Čak i ako to nije istina, moji su jajnici "preživjeli " više od stotinu uboda punkcijske igle, kojem to organu ne bi škodilo!?
 Što je sa hiperstimulacijama, koje su vrlo česte, valjda mi je abdomen pun tekućine, jajnici veliki poput dinje i nemogućnost disanja popratna pojava tipa nuspojave andola!?
I imam dokaze o svojim savršenim ciklusima prije prve (hiper)stimulacije: ovulacija 14.ti dan, folikul 18, troslojni endometrij. Sve iza toga su ovulacije iza 18.dana, tanki endometriji, ne treba biti posebno pametan da se jedno dovede u vezu s drugim.
Kod mene u 6 stimulacija nije pronađen recept za "blagu"-klomifen mi je stvorio 9 j.stanica,4 oplođene!

I na kraju nikako mi nije jasno kako nitko od novinara nije imao informaciju o IVF poliklinici koja je ispred zakona i već radi po pravilnicima i ima licencu!?Ili su mogli pitati samo provjerena pitanja!?

A što se tiče budućnosti IVF-a u Hrvatskoj i moja će preporuka svima koji mogu, biti-putujte vani, a u međuvremenu iskoristite besplatne prirodnjake kod nas!

----------


## fritulica1

> Ne, ipak krivo shvaćeno - na konzultacije se umjesto 3 čeka 4 mjeseca,


Ajde dobro je, zbog pacijenata, jer cekati dvije god. na postupak - to bi stvarno bilo puno.

----------


## ina33

> Ne, ipak krivo shvaćeno - na konzultacije se umjesto 3 čeka 4 mjeseca,
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ajde dobro je, zbog pacijenata, jer cekati dvije god. na postupak - to bi stvarno bilo puno.


Ja očekujem da će naši sada u bitnijoj mjeri krenuti i dalje - prema Pragu, recimo, prema kojem su bili orijentirani samo na donacije. Čini mi se da bi Prag tj. Češka dobro mogla "posisati" taj višak.

----------


## fritulica1

> Ja očekujem da će naši sada u bitnijoj mjeri krenuti i dalje - prema Pragu, recimo, prema kojem su bili orijentirani samo na donacije. Čini mi se da bi Prag tj. Češka dobro mogla "posisati" taj višak.


Da, i meni se Prag cini OK izbor. Znaci, imat cemo smjer: Slovenija (Maribor, Ljubljana, Postojna), Ceska (Prag), i mozda nesto manje Austrija...

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja očekujem da će naši sada u bitnijoj mjeri krenuti i dalje - prema Pragu, recimo, prema kojem su bili orijentirani samo na donacije. Čini mi se da bi Prag tj. Češka dobro mogla "posisati" taj višak.
> 
> 
> Da, i meni se Prag cini OK izbor. Znaci, imat cemo smjer: Slovenija (Maribor, Ljubljana, Postojna), Ceska (Prag), i mozda nesto manje Austrija...


Da, a dijelovi BIH koji gravitiraju BG-u Jevremova i možda Segedin u Beču, jer ja kao korisnike cro IVF-a uvijek ubrajam i ekipu koja nam je dolazila iz BIH.

----------


## pino

Ne znam cemu se Simunic cudi - u Italiji je nakon donosenja zakona u samo par mjeseci broj parova koji idu van na lijecenje se ucetverostrucio. 

Samo bas se pitam odakle njemu ti podaci o 100njak parova koje smo izgubili, i zasto i mi ne znamo za njih... 

A ja prva ne bih isla na postupak u nekoj zemlji gdje ima takvih ogranicenja, ako imam iole dobru alternativu. 

Ovaj zakon nije u interesu pacijenta, a nije ni u interesu zametaka. Po mom misljenju, ovaj zakon je u interesu podilazenja jednoj percepciji tko su hdzovski prirodni politicki saveznici;  skupljanja politickih bodova kod dijela svecenika koji vole komentirati politiku i koji ce odobravati hdz s propovjedaonica, s katolickog radija, itd... i neupucenim masama punim predrasuda koji misle da mi zamrzavamo male ljude, kao da mi nismo prvi ti koje svoje predembrije i volimo i mazimo i pazimo i placemo strijepimo nad svakim od njih. 

Evo da citiram iz jednog clanka o IVFu u Njemackoj (gdje ipak postoji blazi oblik ovog zakona jer je dozvoljena oplodnja svih j.s. i zamrzavanje u 2PN fazi), otkud taj zakon: 




> Laws shape people’s behaviours and the choices that they make. In contrast to most other European countries, German law forbids embryo screening, cryopreservation of embryos and creating more than three embryos per cycle of IVF or ICSI. *This law was probably written on the basis of a set of lofty moral ideals, without any pragmatic consideration of their real-world impact on people’s choices and health behaviours.* By surveying infertile couples about their attitudes, we attempted to illuminate how their actions respond to the unavailability of these health technologies in Germany.


(Ako vas zanima sto je anketa rekla, 11% pacijenata je odobravalo zakon, 74% je bilo protiv, 15% nije imalo misljenje)

----------


## Mali Mimi

> BHany prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nažalost cure, uvijek će biti ljudi koji si neće moći priuštiti po nekoliko puta par tisuća eura za odlazak u neku inozemnu kliniku (kao što si prije nisu mogli priuštiti ni inozemnu ni privatnu opciju)...možda će jedva skupiti za jedan ili dva puta otići tamo...
> i oni/mi ćemo ostajati i iskoristiti pravo da si povećaju šanse...
> 
> takve treba educirati za slučaj nefer ili nekritičkog odnosa liječnika koji bi im priuštili pravu stimulaciju - ali ja iskreno vjerujem da će naši liječnici (ili barem većina njih, osim nekih koji su već pokazali svoje pravo lice) biti dovoljno fer da idu s poluprirodnjacima ili laganim stimulacijama i da ne dovode nepotrebno ženu u potencijalnu opasnost 
> 
> bit će tu i oni koji između dva čekanja stimuliranog vani idu u koji prirodni ili poluprirodni
> ...


Mislim da je Bhany u pravu, puno nas bi htjelo i možda se već predbilježilo za MB ili nešto drugo ali što do tada, mi recimo nemamo za 2 postupka u inozemstvu, realno nemamo ušteđevine ni za jedan ali nekako ćemo doći do tih novaca za godinu dana, a do tada makar probati koji prirodnjak ili uz laganu stimulaciju ovdje :/ iako znam da su nam šanse gotovo nikakve s ovim što se nudi

----------


## tiki_a

Upravo odgledala prilog - Milinović, Šimunić i drugi... Po meni, najvažnije je to što je Šimunić rekao puno bitnih stvari. Možda mnoge iritira što se ne svađa i ne napada ministra kojeg bi mi sve ovdje najradije šutnule iz ministarstva, ali činjenica je da je praktički dao Milinoviću do znanja da mu Zakon ne valja. Ne direktno, naravno, ali rekao je to vrlo jasno. I da je Milinović bio kraj njega k'o mali miš, i to stoji. Sve u svemu, ja sam zadovoljna ovim prilogom.

----------


## tiki_a

pino, po meni je jako dobro da je Š. spomenuo 100-tinjak parova koji su otišli u inozemstvo. Time je već sada dao do znanja ministru da će pasti uspješnost postupaka već sada jer izgubili smo te ljude u našim klinikama/bolnicama. Znači ne mora pametan ministar čekati godinama da bi izračunao uspješnost.

----------


## aenea

tiki_a, svaka čast svakome, ne kažem da Šimunić ne zna svoj posao, ne bi bio takvo ime koje je u ginekologiji, posebno u mpo da ne zna. ALI, nazvati zabranu oplodnje više od 3 stanice i zabranu zamrzavanja zametaka "blagim hendikepom"...pa ajde..reći ću samo da me razljutilo. Jer to jest hendikep, ali nikako ne blagi. Da, jasno da postoji mogućnost da je sa tih 100 parova koji su otišli (odakle im taj podatak uopće?) u stvari bilo neko upozorenje. Ali sve to skupa je jako daleko od onoga što je potpisao osobno i što je potpisao HLZ. 
Stvarno ne želim da se njegove pacijentice osjećaju loše radi toga što pišem, jasno, svatko ima svoje razloge za ići nekom liječniku i postupa onako kako smatra da je za njega najbolje. I to mi je savršeno normalno i prirodno. Samo želim reći, da ako su za opremu i edukaciju prodali zahtjeve..Ispast će na kraju vrlo malo od opreme, edukacije, a o postupcima da i ne govorimo. Pa u kakvom nam je stanju zdravstvo? A mi ćemo biti veći katolici od pape i plaćati skupu eksperimentalnu metodu? Gdje je tu realna mogućnost začeća? Gdje tu pamet uopće..  :Sad:  
tiki_a, ne ide ovo tebe  :Love:  , jednostavno sam preljuta i ne mogu vjerovati što se uopće događa   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## drndalica

mislim da su se svi zajedno gadno zaj*****. išli su linijom manjeg otpora, da ne talasaju, ucjenjeni. Ponavljam još jednom - nepopravljiva šteta je napravljena i mislim da će svaki ambiciozniji mpo liječnik dići sidro i kud koji mili moji. MPO-laka ti zemlja hrvatska.

----------


## tiki_a

aenea  :Heart:  , nekako mislim ako prof. Š. surađuje s ovom vladajućom strukturom, zapravo sa ministrom Milinovićem (i prije ovog nazovimozakona), ne mogu baš očekivati da će na njega ići kako se to kaže đonom. Nije da mi se to sviđa, ali mogu razumjeti, tim više što smo se nagledali raznih Golema koji trabunjaju bezveze jer za građane koji nisu u MPO to trabunjanje može proći. Š. je mogao, kao osoba koja vjerojatno blisko surađuje s ministrom, napričati sve i svašta, ali ipak je govorio o problemima koji su ovdje bitni i na indirektan način iskritizirao zakon, zapravo svom prvom zdesna ukazao na njegove pogreške. Što se tiče stimulacije, zapravo Šimunićevog komentara da iste nisu tako opasne po zdravlje žene, to baš neide u prilog tumačenju Zakona u onom dijelu da će se ženama sačuvati zdravlje jer će stimulacije biti blaže, a broj js će biti dovoljan (3). 
I mi pacijentice, kad nam se kaže da pauza mora biti 3-6 mjeseci, neke (mnoge) od nas već i nakon neuspjelog stimuliranog kreću odmah u naredni stimulirani (ovo kao ekstremni primjer). U tom dijelu primijećujem da ih nitko (ili većina) u hrvatskim bolnicama i privatnim klinikama ne sprečava u tome.
Samo 3 js - blagi hendikep...to nije smjelo biti tako rečeno  :Sad:  . 
Iako na žalost nikada nemam smrzliće, kad bi me netko pitao koju odredbu zakona bi promijenila, a da bude samo jedna, bila bi naravno ova o zamrzavanju zametaka.

----------


## tiki_a

> mislim da su se svi zajedno gadno zaj*****. išli su linijom manjeg otpora, da ne talasaju, ucjenjeni. Ponavljam još jednom - nepopravljiva šteta je napravljena i mislim da će svaki ambiciozniji mpo liječnik dići sidro i kud koji mili moji. MPO-laka ti zemlja hrvatska.


Da, i mnoge od nas bi tako, ali da smo neke od nas mlađe, ili da financije to dozvoljavaju, pa onda obitelj.... U meni se prvi puta u životu javio takav bijes da mi je u trenutku nestalo svo poštovanje prema ovoj državi.
Većina od nas ne može otići, a tako ni MPO-ovci. Na ovom forumu sam vidjela da ti ljudi stvarno puno rade i da zbog toga moraju biti veliki stručnjaci. Da ne nabrajam sva velika imena dr-ova koje ovdje spominjemo, i uz tako velike gužve, neljudske uvjete, oni odrade dobar posao. Nadam se da će ostati ovdje i nadam se da će se i sami moći izboriti za bolje uvjete rada. Za naše i njihovo dobro.

----------


## mare41

Da, i mnoge od nas bi tako, ali da smo neke od nas mlađe, ili da financije to dozvoljavaju, pa onda obitelj.... U meni se prvi puta u životu javio takav bijes da mi je u trenutku nestalo svo poštovanje prema ovoj državi.
Većina od nas ne može otići, a tako ni MPO-ovci. Na ovom forumu sam vidjela da ti ljudi stvarno puno rade i da zbog toga moraju biti veliki stručnjaci. Da ne nabrajam sva velika imena dr-ova koje ovdje spominjemo, i uz tako velike gužve, neljudske uvjete, oni odrade dobar posao. Nadam se da će ostati ovdje i nadam se da će se i sami moći izboriti za bolje uvjete rada. Za naše i njihovo dobro.[/quote]

Potpisujem, uz napomenu da je to za njih samo posao. A za nas (ili neke mlađe od mene) će biti bolje s promjenom vlasti. Razmišljam o drugim odredbama ovog zakona koje su prešutno prihvaćene-single MPO roditeljstvo je zabranjeno, i to nikog ne smeta, što vlast poručuje s tim samohranim majkama? Prirodno smijete, ali neplodnost vam nećemo liječiti? Znam da je većina MPO parova u braku ili živi zajedno, ali gdje su tu ljudske slobode onih ostalih? Nema tih ostalih?

----------


## gupi51

> mislim da su se svi zajedno gadno zaj*****. išli su linijom manjeg otpora, da ne talasaju, ucjenjeni. Ponavljam još jednom - nepopravljiva šteta je napravljena i mislim da će svaki ambiciozniji mpo liječnik dići sidro i kud koji mili moji. MPO-laka ti zemlja hrvatska.


Nažalost sasvim suprotno. Njima je ovo odlična prilika da publiciraju radove. Ne znam koliko pratite, ali puno radova u dobrim časopisima imaju talijani, i to upravo na temu krioprezervacije j.s. To je sada novo, malo se zna, malo je iskustva i to će sve biti radovi koji će lako prolaziti recenzije i biti će prilično citirani.
Ovdje smo jedino mi nadrapali.

----------


## fritulica1

> Ne znam koliko pratite, ali puno radova u dobrim časopisima imaju talijani, i to upravo na temu krioprezervacije j.s.


Pa moraju nesto i raditi, u nedostatku pacijenata... :/ 

Ogroman broj talijanskih parova odlazi van granica na lijecenje (Spanjolska i Belgija najcesce, a dosta ih pohodi i Ljubljanu). Isto ce napraviti svi, imalo educirani (u mpo-problematici) hrvatski parovi. Jer ovakav MPO kakav nam nude sada je 0. Zero.

----------


## fritulica1

> Isto ce napraviti svi, imalo educirani (u mpo-problematici) hrvatski parovi.


...naravno, ukoliko im to financije dozvoljavaju.  :/

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Da, i mnoge od nas bi tako, ali da smo neke od nas mlađe, ili da financije to dozvoljavaju, pa onda obitelj.... U meni se prvi puta u životu javio takav bijes da mi je u trenutku nestalo svo poštovanje prema ovoj državi.
> Većina od nas ne može otići, a tako ni MPO-ovci. Na ovom forumu sam vidjela da ti ljudi stvarno puno rade i da zbog toga moraju biti veliki stručnjaci. Da ne nabrajam sva velika imena dr-ova koje ovdje spominjemo, i uz tako velike gužve, neljudske uvjete, oni odrade dobar posao. Nadam se da će ostati ovdje i nadam se da će se i sami moći izboriti za bolje uvjete rada. Za naše i njihovo dobro.


X

----------


## ina33

> I mi pacijentice, kad nam se kaže da pauza mora biti 3-6 mjeseci, neke (mnoge) od nas već i nakon neuspjelog stimuliranog kreću odmah u naredni stimulirani (ovo kao ekstremni primjer). U tom dijelu primijećujem da ih nitko (ili većina) u hrvatskim bolnicama i privatnim klinikama ne sprečava u tome.


Tiki_a, ma odakle ti ovo? Ja ovo stvarno nisam čula da bi se na VV-u ili negdje privatno uzelo ženu koja je bila u punoj stimulaciji (znači, 20-tak gonala minimum, ne ovi poluprirodnjaci klomifen i par gonala) dva mjeseca zaredom? I još da to rade mnoge, fakat ne razumijem  :?. Na kavama se priča puno slobodnije nego na forumu, nisam niti na kavama to čula...

----------


## drndalica

eto što se sprema, hokus-pokus:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8232146.stm

Je li to ta tehnologija i obuka na koju je mislio Dr. Vežem-se-lancima?

Znakovito, link je objavljen na portalu cybermed. Kao, žene nije baš tako crno - ima svjetla na kraju tunela. A gdje je kraj toga tunela ? Hmm




> Clearly this is very early days, and our optimism needs to be tempered with caution until we have more evidence of the technique's safety and effectiveness.

----------


## drndalica

a sad možda glupo pitanje - vidim da na stranicama BBC-a (koje sam gore linkala) ima svakojakivih vijesti u vezi IVF-a  - u Britaniji ali i u svijetu - kako bi bilo da objave vijest o našem "famoznom zakonu"? Mislim, kako to uopće izvesti? Kad bi tako nešto objavili ... zarotiralo bi se i po našim novinama, ipak je to BBC. Ako ništa drugo možda bi cimnulo ponos Dr. Vežem-se lancima.
Lupetam li?
Ima li tko ideju?
pino?
 :?

----------


## Kadauna

Drndalice,meni se ovo jaaaaaaaaakoooooooo svidja....

----------


## bublica3

dobra ideja, ali kao izvest?

----------


## drndalica

Evo, ideja:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/talking_p...ws/7593687.stm

Trebalo bi dobro razmisliti što poslati? Pametno složiti tekst - pravo novinarski. Uključiti par koji je voljan sudjelovati (primjena zakona iz prve ruke). 
Zato i treba netko formata kao pino  :Smile:  - radi se o engleskom i ne smije biti šlampavo

 :/

----------


## Nene2

> tiki_a prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I mi pacijentice, kad nam se kaže da pauza mora biti 3-6 mjeseci, neke (mnoge) od nas već i nakon neuspjelog stimuliranog kreću odmah u naredni stimulirani (ovo kao ekstremni primjer). U tom dijelu primijećujem da ih nitko (ili većina) u hrvatskim bolnicama i privatnim klinikama ne sprečava u tome.
> 
> 
> Tiki_a, ma odakle ti ovo? Ja ovo stvarno nisam čula da bi se na VV-u ili negdje privatno uzelo ženu koja je bila u punoj stimulaciji (znači, 20-tak gonala minimum, ne ovi poluprirodnjaci klomifen i par gonala) dva mjeseca zaredom? I još da to rade mnoge, fakat ne razumijem  :?. Na kavama se priča puno slobodnije nego na forumu, nisam niti na kavama to čula...


X

----------


## Nene2

A članak je fenomenalan i podržavam ideju! Ako treba kakva pomoć, tu sam.  :Smile:  

 OT- "Up to half of the eggs in younger women and up to 75% in women over 39 are chromosomally abnormal. "-ovo mi se kao laiku stalno vrzma po glavi, i sram me bilo, uopće nisam znala za taj podatak dok me pino nije informirala. 
To potvrđuje neke moje, ponavljam, laičke, sumnje, nešto što je i ina33 spominjala, ali u jednom drugom kontekstu, da li treba maltretirati par nebrojenim transferima "loših" embrija.
Priznajem da sam malo konzervativna po tom pitanju, i ja embrije, pa ni one slabe, ne bih bacala. Dala bi im šansu do 5-og dana, i zamrzavala bih sve koji prežive, sve dok mi znanost ne bi dala 100% odgovor da iz njih neće nikada biti rođeno zdravo dijete. Dokle god postoji i najmanja sumnja u to, ja bih im dala šansu. Ne sumnjam da ćemo trebati puno čekati da znanost dođe do tog znanja, ako zanemarimo trenutni horor svoje države.

Ono što sam vam htjela reći je da sam osobno bila na rubu odustanka od svega, taj dvanaesti transfer je bio moj zadnji hrvatski pokušaj, iza toga smo muž i ja odlučili dati još jednu šansu Mariboru, na sreću, uspjelo nam je baš taj put.
Dok je trajala ta trauma stalnih neuspjeha, nekad bih plakala, a nekad i "vikala" svog dr želeći odgovor zašto!? On ga nije znao, spominjao je neke razloge, poput recimo da kod tako lošeg nalaza sperme, vjerojatno i tu postoji puno " loših " kromosomskih nositelja.
Kao što mi neka logika kaže da od 30 mojih stanica ne može biti puno zdravih, inače bi priroda opteretila ženu s mogućnošću da zaista godišnje rađa 1 dijete,i tako cijelu njenu fertilnu dob. Ovo naravno kod fikcije da ne postoji kontracepcija.
Zato mi je ovaj članak odličan, jer ako bi znanost zaista bez rizika da pogriješi, znala koji je embrij zdrav, to bi uvelo novu dimenziju u MPO. A kad bi u nekom SF scenariju, mi u Hr imali takve uvjete, onda bi se vjerojatno dogodilo da u najvećem broju slučajeva, po Milinovićevom zakonu odabira samo 3 j.stanice, doktori ne bi imali što transferirat, jer kolike bi bile šanse da se stvori od 3 nasumično izabrane j.stanice zdravi zametak!?
Oprostite ako pričam nebuloze!
 :?

----------


## lilium

Za bbc - vjerujem da kad netko dobro opise nas case da ce se zainteresirali i to objaviti, a dobro se mozemo nadovezati i na ovaj clanak iz 2007: "Call for EU-wide fertility rules" :
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/6260176.stm 
tu izjave daje clan ESHRE-a, a na ESHRE News stranicama vec jesmo... 
inace ESHRE uskoro ima i : "Cryobiology and cryopreservation of human gametes and embryos" , ESHRE Campus symposium,  Athens, Greece  25-26 September 2009 ... jako me zanima sto ce biti zakljucci...

----------


## tiki_a

ina33, Nene2, možda sam se nespretno izrazila, nije to česti primjer i zato sam u zagradi napisala (ovo kao ekstremni primjer)...Učinilo mi se odmah da nije spretno napisano...Ali ima takvih slučajeva, čitala sam ovdje na forumu i čula osobno... Sigurno ih nema puno, ali ima nas koje i u prirodnjake često idemo, pa nije ni to baš zdravo jer prima se štoperica..A mnoge cure za klomifenski kažu da je prirodan...

----------

